# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - February 2017



## editor (Feb 1, 2017)

Following on from January's thread, welcome to the February 2017 Brixton chat!


> February is a very cold time to visit London in the UK. The city has an average temperature of around 5-6°C at this time of year which slowly rises as the month progresses. Daily highs start off at around 7°C onFebruary 1st and rise until they reach 10°C byFebruary 28th.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2017)

It's raining


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 1, 2017)

It's mild.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't care I'll be in India for most of Feb.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like we're going to have yet another dull snowless winter


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone know where the Iceland letter box has gone? I was contemplating an article for the Brixton Society about this

We now have a refurbished main Post Office is Ferndale Road - with no letter box outside. To add insult to injury it turns out that whoever renovated Electric Avenue at vast public expense has removed/stolen/forgot to reinstate the locally listed David Mellor designed 1966 post box outside Iceland Frozen Foods.

David Mellor is an ironware and stainless steel design firm which was based in Sheffield - not connected as far as I know to the erotically adventurous former "Minister of Fun" They have a shop in Sloane Square

From the council's local list:
*Electric Avenue/corner with Brixton Road*
"Square section ‘type G’ post box dating from early 1980s. David Mellor Design for Royal Mail"

Here is a photo from the manufacturer. The design was commissioned by Anthony Wedgwood Benn in his period as Postmaster General in the first Harold Wilson government. Whether they were still knocking them out in the 1980s as Lambeth Planning' local conservation list suggests I can't say - but it would be ironic if the latest renovation were to have removed the "improvements" of the last renovation in the early 80s which got rid of the remnants of the Electric Avenue canopies.

A photo of the actual letter box outside Iceland with permission for me to use would be very welcome.

PS I notice that letter boxes like this fetch between £150 - £450 on Ebay


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where the Iceland letter box has gone? I was contemplating an article for the Brixton Society about this
> 
> We now have a refurbished main Post Office is Ferndale Road - with no letter box outside. To add insult to injury it turns out that whoever renovated Electric Avenue at vast public expense has removed/stolen/forgot to reinstate the locally listed David Mellor designed 1966 post box outside Iceland Frozen Foods.
> 
> ...


I have a pic here: Photos: Brixton street scenes, March 2016 – buskers, cafes, graffiti and more







It was in a bit of a rough state.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd be surprised if anyone's posted a letter in it for a while.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone's posted a letter in it for a while.


No, people do use it. I've used it as well.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 2, 2017)

I used to use it regularly when I lived there.


----------



## billythefish (Feb 2, 2017)

I went to use it in the run-up to Christmas (to post my Christmas cards) and was very perturbed to find it missing.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 2, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone's posted a letter in it for a while.


I used it all the time!! If you're coming from CHL way, through the market on your way to the tube, it was ideally sited. I know of no other post box anywhere convenient in the centre of Brixton. The next nearest I've found is _inside_ the bloody post office, and therefore inaccessible outside of opening hours...


----------



## Metroman (Feb 2, 2017)

How very strange! We have a post box thief!

There is one in Tesco, bright and shiny and plastic and another on Railton Rd, outside the news agent, near saltoun road


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2017)

Metroman said:


> How very strange! We have a post box thief!
> 
> There is one in Tesco, bright and shiny and plastic and another on Railton Rd, outside the news agent, near saltoun road


There's also one on Coldharbour Lane just opposite the Villaaage, and another opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2017)

I remember looking for that postbox a long time ago and I used it regularly. Lack of postboxes is a real nuisance, a first world one but nuisance nonetheless.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

The picture posted by CH1 isn't quite the same type as was in Electric Ave.

Seems it was a design by Mellor from 60s that was not widely adopted. The design installed in Electric Ave was a later version "based on" Mellor's first design.

Reminds me I want to go to the Mellor museum some time. He designed our traffic lights as well.


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where the Iceland letter box has gone? I was contemplating an article for the Brixton Society about this
> 
> We now have a refurbished main Post Office is Ferndale Road - with no letter box outside. To add insult to injury it turns out that whoever renovated Electric Avenue at vast public expense has removed/stolen/forgot to reinstate the locally listed David Mellor designed 1966 post box outside Iceland Frozen Foods.
> 
> ...



We used to vandalise or set fire to these letter boxes in Scotland. Elizabeth I never ruled there so suggesting there could be a Queen Elizabeth II was a) racist b) taking the piss. Fucking liberties. I believe a couple of them were even blown up. Gunpowder, gelignite, the lot. Happy days.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> We used to vandalise or set fire to these letter boxes in Scotland. Elizabeth I never ruled there so suggesting there could be a Queen Elizabeth II was a) racist b) taking the piss. Fucking liberties. I believe a couple of them were even blown up. Gunpowder, gelignite, the lot. Happy days.


Speaking as a Scot - that kind of stuff is embarrassing. The agreement is that when the numbering doesn't tally between the constituent states, the higher number is used. So, if there's ever a King James for example, he'll be James VIII despite England only ever having had 2 Jameses before.

You need to turn your attention to the anglocentric regional subforum naming on urban75 instead.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> We used to vandalise or set fire to these letter boxes in Scotland. Elizabeth I never ruled there so suggesting there could be a Queen Elizabeth II was a) racist b) taking the piss. Fucking liberties. I believe a couple of them were even blown up. Gunpowder, gelignite, the lot. Happy days.


So, when they teach the history of the British Isles in Scottish schools, I'm assuming they can't entirely gloss over a thousand years of British monarchy (or is it 100% Robert the Bruce?), so assuming that's the case, do they talk about King Henry 1st, King Henry 2nd, King Henry 3rd, etc. Or do they just say King Henry, then later King Henry, followed later on by King Henry, then a bit later still, King Henry, etc. Must be awfully confusing for the wee bairns!

Personally I refuse to recognise King Louis III of France. He didn't reign over here, so I'm just gonna call him Louis. Sticking it to the man!


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Speaking as a Scot - that kind of stuff is embarrassing. The agreement is that when the numbering doesn't tally between the constituent states, the higher number is used. So, if there's ever a King James for example, he'll be James VIII despite England only ever having had 2 Jameses before.
> 
> You need to turn your attention to the anglocentric regional subforum naming on urban75 instead.



 Firstly, Scotland is not a state. As a Scot you should know that. Secondly, the "agreement" you refer to was a submission by the Crown, claiming Royal Prerogative. Go figure.


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

Edit


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Firstly, Scotland is not a state.


 Prove it. It's essentially an entirely academic question.



wurlycurly said:


> Secondly, the "agreement" you refer to was a submission by the Crown, claiming Royal Prerogative.


So what, ultimately.


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Prove it. It's essentially an entirely academic question.



If it's a state then someone should break the news to Nicola Sturgeon.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> If it's a state then someone should break the news to Nicola Sturgeon.


Why?


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Why?



Well, for a start she could forget about Indyref2 and knock Brexit into touch.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Well, for a start she could forget about Indyref2 and knock Brexit into touch.


I don't think the definition either I or you choose to decide whether Scotand is a "state" has any effect on either of those things.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2017)

Errrm...this is the Brixton forum.


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 2, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Errrm...this is the Brixton forum.



You're right. Sorry.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Errrm...this is the Brixton forum.


And Brixton was invented by a Scot.


----------



## dbs1fan (Feb 2, 2017)

On a separate point, M.P. for Dulwich and West Norwood, Helen Hayes, defied the whip and voted against the Brexit bill; needless to say, Chuka ' s name was not on the rebel list. He didn't pull a sickie either like Diane Abbott.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> And Brixton was invented by a Scot.



Everything is better in Scotland.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...x28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=diRKi2cAmkGnO6s_OaqLfA


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The picture posted by CH1 isn't quite the same type as was in Electric Ave.
> 
> Seems it was a design by Mellor from 60s that was not widely adopted. The design installed in Electric Ave was a later version "based on" Mellor's first design.
> 
> Reminds me I want to go to the Mellor museum some time. He designed our traffic lights as well.


I got the Mellor bit from the Lambeth Local Listing document. A "Type G" apparently.

Maybe if you get to the Mellor Museum you might check on any relevant information - though since they currently specialise in expensive cutlery I suspect you will be having a culinary rather than a post box experience.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2017)

dbs1fan said:


> On a separate point, M.P. for Dulwich and West Norwood, Helen Hayes, defied the whip and voted against the Brexit bill; needless to say, Chuka ' s name was not on the rebel list. He didn't pull a sickie either like Diane Abbott.


 Fake news - but well pointed


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Fake news - but well pointed




These Blairites are awful. 

I can't help but think some of them defied the whip just to have a go at Corbyn. Chucka would be better having a go at Kate Hoey. Whose constituency was overwhelming remain. Yet she ignored this to share platform with Farage.

Heard John McDonnell on radio this morning. He said the referendum is final. The issues now are to make sure Brexit does not mean protections for workers rights etc are not binned with Brexit.

My view is that the Labour MPs who hate all Corbyn stands for are using Brexit as another way to undermine Corbyn.


.


----------



## Winot (Feb 2, 2017)

That's a parody account Gramsci


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2017)

And Chucka isn't a liberal on immigration. Another pop at Corbyn is that he is "soft" on immigration. Ideally Chucka wants to get rid of freedom of movement in Europe. Despite being a remainer.

Labour MPs urge Jeremy Corbyn to back two-tier EU immigration controls


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> That's a parody account Gramsci



Why?


----------



## Winot (Feb 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Why?



I don't know why. Presumably someone thought it would be funny. But it's not Chuka's twitter feed.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2017)

Just had a read of He


Winot said:


> I don't know why. Presumably someone thought it would be funny. But it's not Chuka's twitter feed.



Ah yes. You are right. Late night perusing of internet. Just googled him on Article 50

Chucka says for Article 50

https://inews.co.uk/opinion/chuka-u...abour-remainers-will-vote-trigger-article-50/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Why?


It's having go at Donald Trump as well as Diane Abbott and Chuka.

The President suggested praying for Arnold Schwarznegger - the new host of USA Apprentice - who Donald thinks is crap.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I got the Mellor bit from the Lambeth Local Listing document. A "Type G" apparently.
> 
> Maybe if you get to the Mellor Museum you might check on any relevant information - though since they currently specialise in expensive cutlery I suspect you will be having a culinary rather than a post box experience.


The Letterbox Study Group's site is disappointingly uninformative:

http://lbsg.org/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The Letterbox Study Group's site is disappointingly uninformative:
> Home - The Letter Box Study Group


The Royal Mail website has a "Heritage Agreement" pdf, which includes this image

*EiiR 1970s pillar boxes. A pair of Type G pillar boxes; a development of an
earlier 1968 design of square pillar box by David Mellor. Picture by Simon
Vaughan Winter.
*
This does seem to be the same design as the Electric Avenue one (as posted up earlier in the thread by editor)

The question remains - was the removal of the battered old box a scheduled improvement, a theft - or have they simply forgotten to put it back?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The Royal Mail website has a "Heritage Agreement" pdf, which includes this image
> View attachment 99907
> *EiiR 1970s pillar boxes. A pair of Type G pillar boxes; a development of an
> earlier 1968 design of square pillar box by David Mellor. Picture by Simon
> ...


You need to contact someone here

Future Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> You need to contact someone here
> Future Brixton


I've emailed Ms Cook.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 3, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone's posted a letter in it for a while.




It was my main letterbox of choice for a long time.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 3, 2017)

I stand corrected and retract my earlier statement.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The Letterbox Study Group's site is disappointingly uninformative:
> 
> http://lbsg.org/


I thought you considered post boxes to be surplus to requirements these days?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2017)

Some things on this weekend: What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 3rd – Sun 5th February 2017


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I thought you considered post boxes to be surplus to requirements these days?


No, often they look quite nice, with their red paint and controversial royal insignias. It's just the people that still use them that can be disposed of.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> No, often they look quite nice, with their red paint and controversial royal insignias. It's just the people that still use them that can be disposed of.


So you would like to dispose of people who use post boxes? Nice.

Maybe, as you're escorting them to the gas chamber, you could take some time out to drown a few puppies?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> So you would like to dispose of people who use post boxes? Nice.
> 
> Maybe, as you're escorting them to the gas chamber, you could take some time out to drown a few puppies?


Definitely, if I wasn't already too busy drowning kittens.

The only letters that should be put in post boxes are ones to children informing them that Santa deosn't exist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> So you would like to dispose of people who use post boxes? Nice.
> 
> Maybe, as you're escorting them to the gas chamber, you could take some time out to drown a few puppies?


he's a busy man, grassing people up to the septick cia


----------



## iantldn (Feb 3, 2017)

anyone tried Pizza Brixton (new one on Brixton Hill near Curry Paradise, roosters spot, fish lounge+ etc.) yet? Went past late last night, looks interesting - could save a few quid on deliverooing my posh pizza from Franco Manca/Mamma Dough. 

All the 5 reviews of it on google look like they are probably by their mates. One says they don't like pizza but they can't resist pizza brixton, lol.

Website has been registered but not yet:
www.pizzabrixton.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> You need to contact someone here
> Future Brixton


They decided to move the letter box to Windrush Square she says.
One of our pillar boxes is missing


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 3, 2017)

iantldn 
see here Brixton food news: new restaurants, pop ups, cafes and more


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> You need to turn your attention to the anglocentric regional subforum naming on urban75 instead.



And this onthe Brixton forum?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

Ooh, at very short notice I'm DJing the Dogstar tonight. I've got a few guest passes so drop me a line if you fancy coming along. 
Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar in Brixton tonight! (Sat 4th Feb)


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 4, 2017)

iantldn said:


> anyone tried Pizza Brixton (new one on Brixton Hill near Curry Paradise, roosters spot, fish lounge+ etc.) yet? Went past late last night, looks interesting - could save a few quid on deliverooing my posh pizza from Franco Manca/Mamma Dough.
> 
> All the 5 reviews of it on google look like they are probably by their mates. One says they don't like pizza but they can't resist pizza brixton, lol.
> 
> ...




They've had a soft launch this week, so yes, everyone who ate there was invited by the owners and didn't have to pay. One of the owners is part of the Curry Paradise crew.

I was there on Thursday and had a lovely time. I prefer FrancoManca but I'd gladly eat at Pizza Brixton again.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Was just checking the voting record on Brexit and relieved that Helen Hayers voted against - unlike the reprobate Chuka. 

[2nd day]: 1 Feb 2017: House of Commons debates - TheyWorkForYou

Another reason why Brixton SW9 is more "Edgy" than Brixton SW2!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was just checking the voting record on Brexit and relieved that Helen Hayers voted against - unlike the reprobate Chuka.
> 
> [2nd day]: 1 Feb 2017: House of Commons debates - TheyWorkForYou
> 
> Another reason why Brixton SW9 is more "Edgy" than Brixton SW2!



She said last year that she'd oppose Article 50 unless there was a commitment to a second referendum - good she's stuck to her word.


----------



## iantldn (Feb 6, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> iantldn
> see here Brixton food news: new restaurants, pop ups, cafes and more


thanks, had found that thread previously but mysteriously lost it. Will definitely be giving Pizza Brixton a try.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2017)

iantldn said:


> thanks, had found that thread previously but mysteriously lost it. Will definitely be giving Pizza Brixton a try.


Yeah it's good to have on your doorstep. I do prefer Brava Rigazzi but it's still pretty good. They do nudja as an optional topping which is nice.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't believe that some cock has tagged these (on the side of costcutter)


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> View attachment 100070 View attachment 100069
> 
> Can't believe that some cock has tagged these (on the side of costcutter)


Depressing, isn't it? All those walls to spray their, derivative shitty tags on and they choose to scrawl over another artist's work. Cunts.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone tell me where I can take my vegan friend to dinner tomorrow? I just can't think!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 7, 2017)

Vegan place on tulse Hill?


----------



## dbs1fan (Feb 7, 2017)

Isn't the former Brazas on Tulse Hill a vegan spot now? Back in the day, it was The Two Woodcocks pub


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2017)

Going after cinema and if you're talking about Greenz, that place closed down, soon to be another pop up. 

Tried the place on Tulse Hill too but don't rate it. 

It odoesn't have to be pure veg, just somewhere that does vegan. Not curry though, I don't know if I mentioned that I'll be in India in a few days so saving curry time for then.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 7, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Anyone tell me where I can take my vegan friend to dinner tomorrow? I just can't think!


New Lebanese place on Coldharbour Lane?  Mezze/falafel/hummus etc are usually a good option for vegans.


----------



## ash (Feb 7, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Anyone tell me where I can take my vegan friend to dinner tomorrow? I just can't think!





dbs1fan said:


> Isn't the former Brazas on Tulse Hill a vegan spot now? Back in the day, it was The Two Woodcocks pub



Vegan crepe place can't remember name but really good


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 7, 2017)

Kata Kata next to Negril on Brixton Hill - not sure what time it's open until. YUMMY crepes all veggie or vegan. Try the granola sweet one for afters, if you have space, it's amazing!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Anyone tell me where I can take my vegan friend to dinner tomorrow? I just can't think!



No good for you cos it's only open late on Thursday Friday and Saturday
but Cafe Van Gogh by the ornate church Oval side of Vassall road is getting some great reviews
and it's not for profit ethos and BYOB policy means it should be affordable, plus there's 10% discount offered to students and nhs workers during the day..
Cafe Van Gogh, London - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2017)

Ms T said:


> New Lebanese place on Coldharbour Lane?  Mezze/falafel/hummus etc are usually a good option for vegans.


I went there on Saturday. Food was nice, service really poor. I was going to post in sympathy for shygirl because I found it as frosty as she.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 7, 2017)

Senzala have a couple of vegan options


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 8, 2017)

Live News from 400 Coldharbour Lane, where the minicab office used to be. There's a party at the new branch of Marsh & Parsons. So grab some free bubbly while the sharp-suited grasping lickspittles blather about their zero commission sales, and launch the empty bottle through the window on your way out.

N.B. They do not yet feel the need for a Foxtons-style steel shutter or toughened glass.

Press Release: Marsh & Parsons arrives in Brixton - Marsh & Parsons


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Live News from 400 Coldharbour Lane, where the minicab office used to be. There's a party at the new branch of Marsh & Parsons. So grab some free bubbly while the sharp-suited grasping lickspittles blather about their zero commission sales, and launch the empty bottle through the window on your way out.
> 
> N.B. They do not yet feel the need for a Foxtons-style steel shutter or toughened glass.
> 
> Press Release: Marsh & Parsons arrives in Brixton - Marsh & Parsons



Marsh &Parsons present incarnation as an upmarket Estate Agents is due to Peter Rollings ,former head honcho at  Foxtons, who left Foxtons and acquired M&P.

It's a South London rival to Foxtons. With branches in Clapham etc. Expansion to the increasingly affluent Brixton made good business sense.

When I said to my friend it looks like another Foxtons she told me it was due to Rolling.

Widens the choice of estate agents to have there windows smashed in.

More info here. If I can bear to read all through it. I couldn't.

http://www.director.co.uk/8152-why-peter-rollings-is-focusing-estate-agents-on-customer-experience/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> More info here. If I can bear to read all through it. I couldn't.
> http://www.director.co.uk/8152-why-peter-rollings-is-focusing-estate-agents-on-customer-experience/


That article is interesting - though seems to be from 2006, in which case Marsh & Parsons is a bit different to Foxtons - it has grown at a much slower rate.

David Clapson Be interesting to know how they calculate the 0% deal. Presumably this has to be based on deals agreed by 7th April, can't possibly be completed by then can it?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Does anyone know why there's always huge film crew trucks in Burgess Park? 

Massive ballache for cyclists. I'm sure Southwark Council is getting a nice wedge out of it though. Just curious as to why it's such a regular thing - not exactly the most beautiful park to film in.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

It seems film crews sometimes use parks as a base when they are filming nearby (ie not necessarily in the park itself). When they were filming Man from Uncle in Loughborough Junction they had a load of stuff parked up in Brockwell Park I believe.


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2017)

There are filming trucks to be found on a very regular basis on Battersea Park too- clearly the local council makes a tidy profit out of it. Though at least there they are placed at a car park and don't interfere with park users.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 10, 2017)

They are used as Unit Bases. If you are filming on/at a location there often isn't space in the immediate vicinity for all of the trucks to park, so they will have a different place where the main equipment trucks/catering/toilets/wardrobe will park up and they will ferry and kit people to location in smaller vehicles.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 10, 2017)

I guess the folks at the New York Times can't find much worth writing about at the moment, so why not: "Keeping It Real in South London’s Brixton Hill"

_www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/travel/brixton-hill-village-granville-arcade-london-gentrification.html?smid=tw-nytimestravel&smtyp=cur_

"...Now it’s the small businesses run and owned by locals along a short stretch of a nearby road known as Brixton Hill that are successfully eschewing the onslaught of gentrification and proving that cool doesn’t have to come with a high price tag…"

"...the owner of the Alkaline Juice Factory  on Brixton Hill, said he barely recognizes Brixton Village anymore…" and “...We get everyone — schoolkids, local gangsters  wanting protein shakes, yoga types,…"

Reminiscent of: _www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/guardian-backs-campaign-to-reclaim-brixton-from-guardian-readers-2015042797754_

If you can't access the whole story, PM me.


----------



## technical (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah, up on the Hill we're good at keeping it real


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 10, 2017)

The same goes for the coffee shop F. Mondays, one block down from Negril, and owned by the husband-and-wife team of Ken Nally and Ciara O’Shea, who wanted to create a relaxed hang-out space. With friendly service and reasonable prices, theirs is the least pretentious coffee shop for a mile.

Thought this place started the creeping gentrification on The Hill


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

Alkaline juice factory... That alkaline juice nonsense is invented by a nutter in the states who made millions out of peddling his pseudioscientific rubbish. Although I believe he is now in jail for letting people die whilst undergoing his fake cancer treatments. Keeping it real.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 11, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I guess the folks at the New York Times can't find much worth writing about at the moment, so why not: "Keeping It Real in South London’s Brixton Hill"
> 
> _www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/travel/brixton-hill-village-granville-arcade-london-gentrification.html?smid=tw-nytimestravel&smtyp=cur_
> 
> ...


Article seemed a bit lame, couldn't really see the point of it..


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 11, 2017)

Bin frenzy, reckon green recycling wheelie bins prob good idea but outside one 3 storey house on Stockwell road there are how 10 bins, green and black, with them cluttering up the pavement, they're taking over. It's going to be like that Hitchcock film, The Bins..


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 11, 2017)

It's snowing!!!


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2017)

it really is!


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2017)

Not settling, sadly


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 11, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I guess the folks at the New York Times can't find much worth writing about at the moment, so why not: "Keeping It Real in South London’s Brixton Hill"
> 
> _www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/travel/brixton-hill-village-granville-arcade-london-gentrification.html?smid=tw-nytimestravel&smtyp=cur_
> 
> ...



The NY Times has been charmed by Brixton's gentrification since at least 2010. 

Brixton news, rumour and general chat - May 2014


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The same goes for the coffee shop F. Mondays, one block down from Negril, and owned by the husband-and-wife team of Ken Nally and Ciara O’Shea, who wanted to create a relaxed hang-out space. With friendly service and reasonable prices, theirs is the least pretentious coffee shop for a mile.
> 
> Thought this place started the creeping gentrification on The Hill


The name is certainly on trend for the hipster coffee generation.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get corn tortillas (The soft type) in Brixton? I've only managed to find flour one

Thanks


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Does anyone know where I can get corn tortillas (The soft type) in Brixton? I've only managed to find flour one
> 
> Thanks


Casa Morita sell them I think. Otherwise they're quite hard to find.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 11, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Does anyone know where I can get corn tortillas (The soft type) in Brixton? I've only managed to find flour one
> 
> Thanks



They have frozen ones in the grocers next to Las Americas on pope's Road I think


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Just heard on the radio that Brixton hill is closed in both directions due to an accident


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Just heard on the radio that Brixton hill is closed in both directions due to an accident


Note from the BBC traffic information website that this is a serious incident involving a cyclist and a motorcycle.
 All busess on diversion.

Finally - the BBC are closing their trafffic information website this month in order to save £15 million.
Brixton Hill, Greater London Traffic News - BBC Travel


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Just heard on the radio that Brixton hill is closed in both directions due to an accident



That would explain all the cars going the wrong way round the Sudbourne one way system.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Note from the BBC traffic information website that this is a serious incident involving a cyclist and a motorcycle.
> All busess on diversion.
> 
> Finally - the BBC are closing their trafffic information website this month in order to save £15 million.
> Brixton Hill, Greater London Traffic News - BBC Travel


I wonder if this will mean that bbc london radio will actually give the traffic news and stop saying 'check on line for details'


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Mrs T and lefteri!


----------



## Toastedpotatoes (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm doing a study of St Matthews Church and its possibilities of being a multifunctional space in the future for my dissertation. I was wondering if anyone could give some thoughts of the building and what other activities can take place in the building (aside from also being a church space)? Maybe affordable workspaces on the upper floors or a community centre, etc?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2017)

Bloody hell the 414 was busy tonight. I took a stroll up to the Brown Derby and that was empty (nice place though), the Cable Cafe had a modest crowd in, the Albert was busy and the Dogstar was quieter than usual. Noticed that people going into Phonox were getting the full body search experience.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Feb 12, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone's posted a letter in it for a while.


Used it regularly, until I realised there was one a little closer to me opposite Black Line Tattoos!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2017)

Rit


Toastedpotatoes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing a study of St Matthews Church and its possibilities of being a multifunctional space in the future for my dissertation. I was wondering if anyone could give some thoughts of the building and what other activities can take place in the building (aside from also being a church space)? Maybe affordable workspaces on the upper floors or a community centre, etc?




Would be useful to have an affordable meeting room.

It's come up here before. I think CH1 knows the history of the place. Several attempts have been made to make it work.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2017)

Today at the Windmill - free entry!

Join in with a round the table folk music session at the Brixton Windmill today, Sun 12th Feb


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2017)

Some night scenes: 



























Late night Brixton street and bar scenes on a cold and damp February evening: photos


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 12, 2017)

some nice pics there


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2017)

Toastedpotatoes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing a study of St Matthews Church and its possibilities of being a multifunctional space in the future for my dissertation. I was wondering if anyone could give some thoughts of the building and what other activities can take place in the building (aside from also being a church space)? Maybe affordable workspaces on the upper floors or a community centre, etc?



The problem they have had is that the building is exceptionally expensive to run. Even on a fairly commercial basis (commercial lets on all floors) they have struggled to make ends meet. I don't think that The Brix who managed it were the most experienced, imaginative or efficient of operators but funding would nevertheless remain a massive issue. 

May I ask who you are doing this study for?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Toastedpotatoes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm doing a study of St Matthews Church and its possibilities of being a multifunctional space in the future for my dissertation. I was wondering if anyone could give some thoughts of the building and what other activities can take place in the building (aside from also being a church space)? Maybe affordable workspaces on the upper floors or a community centre, etc?


also Gramsci I think you might consider approaching the people running the space.

To my mind St Matthews has a chequered history.

When I moved to Brixton in 1978 the vicar Rev Bob Nind who was very much evangelical, wanted to serve the community in other ways, and had already started doing the modifications, and church services at that time were in the Crypt cutting corners in terms of planning permission as later became apparent.

The first arrangement for running the building in mixed use was not financially viable - rather distressing for the two trustees, who could have have been made personally liable for losses.

The church then brought in a deaconess who was also a business manager at Nestle corporate in Croydon. She made the building more commercial, including getting in black theatre group in the space at the top. In the end this also turned out to be unsuccessful as the theatre group was itself not commercially viable and had to be evicted due to non payment of rent. This was all in the 1990s.

After that we had the disco era with Mass (a house/grime disco I believe) up stairs and the crypt has had various restaurant and disco type uses - the Bug Bar for example. To my recollection this was when they called it the Brix and the building manager was a former property salesman from Martin Barry Estate Agents.

Possibly it might be worth talking to the present vicar. I have only met him once, but the impression I had was he thought the project had not been good for the church itself. It was now effectively a tenant in it's own building with little control over what was happening around it.

Final point - Rev Bob Nind's alterations were done without benefit of a "faculty" (planning permission from the Diocese - of Southwark in this case)
I very much doubt that the diocese would have approved building an irremovable concrete lift shaft and spiral staircase in the centre of the church building. This renders the alterations absolute and permanent.

If you want to see how a church can be altered internally without destroying it I suggest you check out Christ Church Brixton Road.
Christ Church - at the Oval end of Brixton Road has spaces created inside the large domed interior - but these were wooden framed and could be removed in future leaving the building as it was originally conceived.

Sorry to bang on, but this is something I feel strongly about form an architectural point of view. I appreciate there will be many who are happy to appropriate any space for entertainment purposes, whatever the original use.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2017)

What currently goes on in the bit that was Mass?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What currently goes on in the bit that was Mass?


Don't know - but this article in the Bugle/Brixton Blog suggests they were reorganising everything yet again last year
More affordable office space to go as St Matthews reorganises


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 13, 2017)

Lots of OB in Lyham Road about 8 this morning. Anyone know what it was about?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2017)

Great idea. Terrible location
Brilliant Community Fridge project comes to Brixton – but why is it in Pop Brixton?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Great idea. Terrible location
> Brilliant Community Fridge project comes to Brixton – but why is it in Pop Brixton?




I cant see this working in Pop. Good idea wrong location.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Great idea. Terrible location
> Brilliant Community Fridge project comes to Brixton – but why is it in Pop Brixton?



Presumably it needs to be in somewhere to stop it getting trashed.

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Presumably it needs to be in somewhere to stop it getting trashed.
> 
> Alex


I can think of loads of better locations. Places like Brixton Village, Market Row, Brixton Library etc. Putting it behind security guards in a trendy box park is a terrible idea.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I know urbanspaceman posted this already - but just so anyone interested knows.

I would have thought the obvious kick-off question must be "When are the bloody hoardings coming down?"

Having an event like this looks like a bit of poor timing by the council & BID.

BTW if they REALLY want to know what people think I would have thought a couple of pints for each attendee at the Dogstar, and a couple of glasses of wine for each attending at International House would nicely do the trick.

I don't think that is unreasonable either - I've done several MORI style focus groups where you get a brown envelope - at lot more than 2 pints of lager (even at the Dogstar).


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I know urbanspaceman posted this already - but just so anyone interested knows.
> View attachment 100427
> I would have thought the obvious kick-off question must be "When are the bloody hoardings coming down?"
> 
> ...



I would go but these times are shit for me.I reckon I'm not the only one.

I agree the big issue is NR fucking up the shopping centre.

I'm also wary of these consultations. I took part in the Brixton Master plan and Brixton SPD consultations. When it came to there first big test they failed to stop a property developer -NR- from destroying part of the fabric of Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I know urbanspaceman
> 
> 
> Having an event like this looks like a bit of poor timing by the council & BID.


Handy for anyone looking for last minute ideas for where to take someone special on Valentine's day evening though.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Handy for anyone looking for last minute ideas for where to take someone special on Valentine's day evening though.



Christ I didn't notice it's on  Valentine's day. That is hilarious. What great mind in the Council thought to do it on Valentine's day


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 14, 2017)

happening all over London. The below was on news tonight, the buisness rate hike in April  
Traders In London Fields Arches Fight Back Against 200% Rent Hikes


----------



## alex_ (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I can think of loads of better locations. Places like Brixton Village, Market Row, Brixton Library etc. Putting it behind security guards in a trendy box park is a terrible idea.



I suspect pop is open more days/hours than those eg market/village is closed most bank holidays.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2017)

r0bb0 said:


> happening all over London. The below was on news tonight, the buisness rate hike in April
> Traders In London Fields Arches Fight Back Against 200% Rent Hikes


Surely this is a policy issue - what is needed is a parliamentary group to keep tabs on Network Rail's property arm.
Someone should refer it to this lot: Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy Committee


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Surely this is a policy issue - what is needed is a parliamentary group to keep tabs on Network Rail's property arm.
> Someone should refer it to this lot: Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy Committee


It is a policy issue already: NR are being told by central govt to sweat their assets in an attempt to reduce their debt.

Selling off Network Rail power lines is 'thin end of wedge', says union

Subscribe to read


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It is a policy issue already: NR are being told by central govt to sweat their assets in an attempt to reduce their debt.
> 
> Selling off Network Rail power lines is 'thin end of wedge', says union
> 
> Subscribe to read


I see the Guardian article about selling off the rail network power substations.
What is the FT one about (not being a subscriber)?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, I'm not a subscriber either, it must do that to the links automatically. The headline is "
Network Rail looks at options for £1bn property sale"
If you want to google it.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 14, 2017)

Lambeth accounts for more than 25% of costs of tenants' disrepair claims against local authority landlords in England. 

 
'Unfit' council home 'made my children ill' - BBC News 

My contempt for the council is so nowadays so strong I really have trouble articulating it.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I suspect pop is open more days/hours than those eg market/village is closed most bank holidays.
> 
> Alex


It's still far less accessible and inviting to those in need. Expecting them to navigate past bouncers - and quite possibly endure a bag search - is hardly welcoming, and then there's the venues own rules which forbid people bringing in the own food...

Do you think Pop is the best location for this food fridge then?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I can think of loads of better locations. Places like Brixton Village, Market Row, Brixton Library etc. Putting it behind security guards in a trendy box park is a terrible idea.


I was a bit confused by this but looking at the Frome example I think I have a clearer idea, I don't think the aim is to cater to those who are hungry but rather to cut down food waste, the reheating instructions on the Frome fridge would be impossible for homeless people for instance.... I will go and have a look at the fridge next time I'm in the area and see what's on offer.....


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I was a bit confused by this but looking at the Frome example I think I have a clearer idea, I don't think the aim is to cater to those who are hungry but rather to cut down food waste, the reheating instructions on the Frome fridge be impossible for homeless people for instance.... I will go and have a look at the fridge next time I'm in the area and see what's on offer


The Brixton one is just for fresh food. There's no reheating. The project is to prevent food waste by giving excess edible food to those in need. Which is a great idea.



The Frome project looks a bit more organised:


----------



## Angellic (Feb 14, 2017)

A friend mentioned that someone he knew was mugged outside TK Maxx, middle of last week around 7.30pm. She was surrounded by 3 guys who managed to take pretty much everything. They lifted her backpack from her shoulders as well.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

Angellic said:


> A friend mentioned that someone he knew was mugged outside TK Maxx, middle of last week around 7.30pm. She was surrounded by 3 guys who managed to take pretty much everything. They lifted her backpack from her shoulders as well.


That sucks. I hope they got the cops involved because there's shit loads of CCTV around there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> The Brixton one is just for fresh food. There's no reheating. The project is to prevent food waste by giving excess edible food to those in need. Which is a great idea.



Mans first sentence in the vid you posted says the fridge will be "on the street"


----------



## discobastard (Feb 14, 2017)

Why doesn't somebody try asking them to clarify whom it is for, where it is and how it works.  Then you can all save your breath and stop passive aggressing about it until you know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Why doesn't somebody try asking them to clarify whom it is for, where it is and how it works.  Then you can all save your breath and stop passive aggressing about it until you know.


that's quite a passive aggressive post tbh.......


----------



## discobastard (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> that's quite a passive aggressive post tbh.......


Not really.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> It's still far less accessible and inviting to those in need. Expecting them to navigate past bouncers - and quite possibly endure a bag search - is hardly welcoming, and then there's the venues own rules which forbid people bringing in the own food...
> 
> Do you think Pop is the best location for this food fridge then?



I never said pop was a good idea - I've come up with some hypotheses about it being the least worst choice.

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Why doesn't somebody try asking them to clarify whom it is for, where it is and how it works.  Then you can all save your breath and stop passive aggressing about it until you know.


Reading the article and watching the video might be a good start for you


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I never said pop was a good idea - I've come up with some hypotheses about it being the least worst choice.
> 
> Alex


Can't say I'm convinced by the argument that because Pop might be open for, what, a whole 100 hours or so more every year, it's automatically a better location than more, accessible and welcoming premises. Given that Pop's own rules forbid the eating of food that hasn't been purchased on the premises, I'm not even sure how it will work - and that's assuming that those in need can get past the security/bag search.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Oh, I'm not a subscriber either, it must do that to the links automatically. The headline is "
> Network Rail looks at options for £1bn property sale"
> If you want to google it.


Thank you - the FT article is much clearer and more informative IMHO.

I does not negate my original point. The Parliamentary Select Committee ought to investigate the whole topic. If making arches ready for privatisation in Network Rail's dreams causes mass loss of small businesses - surely that could be regulated so as to balance the requirements for raising cash from the legacy asset with nurturing the small business sector that the Tories have habitually gone on about?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 14, 2017)

Are 'those in need' prone to failing bag searches?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Why doesn't somebody try asking them to clarify whom it is for, where it is and how it works.  Then you can all save your breath and stop passive aggressing about it until you know.


Or they could just shut up and organise their own community fridge project instead of slagging off what others have managed to set up, presumably with no financial reward and involving various practicalities not obvious to the armchair critic, if they think they could do better.

I imagine the location inside Pop is also to do with the location of the people who have set it up - as I understand, they are based at the impact hub there - who are also taking on the responsibility for cleaning/managing it. Plus the location of the food businesses who have agreed to participate. Plus the opening hours.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Are 'those in need' prone to failing bag searches?


I wouldn't say that Pop gives off the appearance of being particularly welcoming to those in need and/or homeless people who may be looking for food. I've certainly seen one Brixton street character being denied entry. But what do you think? Perfect location?

As I've said before, I think the project is a brilliant one, but outside of a tiny handful of people here, I've yet to find_ anyone_ who thinks the location is a good one.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Are 'those in need' prone to failing bag searches?


In my experience there's only ever been bag searches during very limited busy "leisure time" periods, usually evenings on weekends. Most times people just come and go. It seems that the concern is being rather predictably overstated. I wonder what the next angle will be?

ETA And if they need to get in late, I'm still not sure what people in need have to fear about a bag search, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

Really chuffed that the local charity schoolgrounds.org have written to say that the donation we gave them from the Bowie night at the Albert will be enough to fund  the current songwriting and recording projects they're running with young musicians from Angell Town and the Baytree centre. 

If anyone else wants to donate, you can do it here: Donate or Sponsor - School Ground Sounds


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

MoreYoga, another yoga chain, will soon be unfurling their mats in Brixton.

No ordinary yoga chain though, no sir. These guys take a "forward-thinking and entrepreneurial approach to the health and fitness industry." Which is always nice to know.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> MoreYoga, another yoga chain, will soon be unfurling their mats in Brixton.
> 
> No ordinary yoga chain though, no sir. These guys take a "forward-thinking and entrepreneurial approach to the health and fitness industry." Which is always nice to know.



Yeah. Never mind all that ancient, junction-of-mind-and-body stuff. We want _entrepreneurial_ yoga.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

I was just in town and went to see where the fridge is. There was no security at all at the entrance to pop, just walked straight in. When I first saw an article about the fridge last week my initial question was whether it's located somewhere very visible because maybe people would feel uncomfortable using it in view of lots of people sitting around. It's down at the far corner from the main entrance so not in view of the main seating area.

I see the main seating area has those gas heaters which were all on. That's not really in line with any claimed eco credentials. If anyone wants a suggestion for valid complaints against pop. Maybe a local news outlet can do a carefully researched energy use audit.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Yeah. Never mind all that ancient, junction-of-mind-and-body stuff. We want _entrepreneurial_ yoga.


Yoga was invented to train the military was it not?


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Yoga was invented to train the military was it not?



Not to my knowledge. How it was (strong word) "invented" appears to be anything but clear-cut, evidence of it emerging gradually in various ancient texts.

Also, lexical note. The term "yoga" in its original form describes a whole philosophy, deriving from Hindu and Buddhist tradition. In the West, it has come to describe the breathing, stretching and movement exercises which form a small part of its overall theory and practice.


----------



## Winot (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I was just in town and went to see where the fridge is. There was no security at all at the entrance to pop, just walked straight in.



Yeah well that's cos you're a hipster


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Not to my knowledge. How it was (strong word) "invented" appears to be anything but clear-cut, evidence of it emerging gradually in various ancient texts.
> 
> Also, lexical note. The term "yoga" in its original form describes a whole philosophy, deriving from Hindu and Buddhist tradition. In the West, it has come to describe the breathing, stretching and movement exercises which form a small part of its overall theory and practice.


It's also become a right old cash cow in gentrifying areas. Throw in some button-pushing, on-trend entrepreneurial twist - something like a "candle lit class set to a special playlist meditation music and alpha waves" - and watch the well heeled nu-locals roll in!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's a sensible response on Buzz re: the community fridge



> I have followed the development of the project and do know it was initially denied planning permission by the council, as mentioned above.
> 
> The presence of security at the door is a concern and I agree with the writer that this could either put off people in need or flat out deny them access.
> 
> I’m sure someone from the team behind the fridge will respond, but it would be interesting if you could speak to them for a follow-up piece. If it is a trial and the Pop Brixton proves problematic, I do hope it is moved to a better location.


I have written to them.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

Feedback from one of the people behind the project. I think it's been positive to get this discussion going. Maybe, with a bit of luck, someone will be able to offer an alternative space as a result.


> The People’s Fridge has been in Pop Brixton purely on a trial basis, whilst we tested how we could run the project safely, and worked with the council to seek planning permission to put the Fridge on Pope’s Road. See our application here: 16/06101/FUL	 |			  Provsion of a community fridge involving landscaping to the front facade including installation of new planters. Provision of bins and information boards with graphics.				   |																	  Pop Brixton 49 Brixton Station Road London SW9 8PQ
> 
> Unfortunately, the council food safety team has since told us we aren’t able to have the Fridge on the street unless it is staffed the entire time. Which we can’t afford to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_ (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> outside of a tiny handful of people here, I've yet to find_ anyone_ who thinks the location is a good one.



I've not seen anyone say pop is a good location for it.

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I've not seen anyone say pop is a good location for it.
> 
> Alex


Haven't seen many people here say it's a bad location.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Haven't seen many people here say it's a bad location.



I'm glad to see it open, that pop have welcomed it when others said no - fair play pop.

Alex


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> It's also become a right old cash cow in gentrifying areas. Throw in some button-pushing, on-trend entrepreneurial twist - something like a "candle lit class set to a special playlist meditation music and alpha waves" - and watch the well heeled nu-locals roll in!



Indeed!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Not to my knowledge. How it was (strong word) "invented" appears to be anything but clear-cut, evidence of it emerging gradually in various ancient texts.
> 
> Also, lexical note. The term "yoga" in its original form describes a whole philosophy, deriving from Hindu and Buddhist tradition. In the West, it has come to describe the breathing, stretching and movement exercises which form a small part of its overall theory and practice.



I thought I'd heard it said that it was originally used for training fighters but a little bit of reading just now suggests more that it's a case of it having been "re-invented" in colonial India to incorporate poses heavily influenced by military calisthenics.

The Origins of Yoga: Part III

I make no claims to be an expert on the matter though.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I'm glad to see it open, that pop have welcomed it when others said no - fair play pop.
> 
> Alex


It certainly looks like it would not currently be in operation if it were not for Pop giving it a home, temporary or otherwise. Pop's traders seem pretty intrinsically involved - as do Carl Turner Architects who prepared the planning application.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I was just in town and went to see where the fridge is. There was no security at all at the entrance to pop, just walked straight in. When I first saw an article about the fridge last week my initial question was whether it's located somewhere very visible because maybe people would feel uncomfortable using it in view of lots of people sitting around. It's down at the far corner from the main entrance so not in view of the main seating area.
> 
> I see the main seating area has those gas heaters which were all on. That's not really in line with any claimed eco credentials. If anyone wants a suggestion for valid complaints against pop. Maybe a local news outlet can do a carefully researched energy use audit.


 
what was in the fridge ?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> what was in the fridge ?


I can answer that. A small pile of carrots, a carton of tomato juice, a bit of cake, two courgettes, one cauliflower, two turnips and a can of baked beans.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I'm glad to see it open, that pop have welcomed it when others said no - fair play pop.


Which 'others' said 'no'?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> what was in the fridge ?


Looked like mostly vegetables.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Looked like mostly vegetables.


I'm surprised that no one has taken detailed notes.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Which 'others' said 'no'?



"Unfortunately, the council food safety team has since told us we aren’t able to have the Fridge on the street unless it is staffed the entire time."

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> "Unfortunately, the council food safety team has since told us we aren’t able to have the Fridge on the street unless it is staffed the entire time."
> 
> Alex


You have a strange way of spinning things. No other places/venues/locations said 'no' as you claimed. Unless you've sen something I haven't, no other places were even asked. It was entirely down to the council.

And Pop didn't exactly 'welcome' it seeing as it was their own idea in the first place. They just stuck it outside their office.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

*


editor said:



			I can answer that. A small pile of carrots, a carton of tomato juice, a bit of cake, two courgettes, one cauliflower, two turnips and a can of baked beans.
		
Click to expand...








"LET THEM EAT SOUP"*


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> *
> 
> 
> "LET THEM EAT SOUP"*



...as they say down at the Brixton Soup Kitchen?


----------



## elmpp (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> And Pop didn't exactly 'welcome' it seeing as it was their own idea in the first place. They just stuck it outside their office.



Internet's unbendable man strikes again


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

elmpp said:


> Internet's unbendable man strikes again


Ah,  you've come back thinking you can just carry on disrupting threads with more random personal attacks?
Sorry. It doesn't work like this and I've lost count of the amount of times you've been repeatedly asked to stop. Oh well, Take a week off.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

teuchter said:


> ...as they say down at the Brixton Soup Kitchen?


haha.....tbh I was lost for words at the editors list of goodies which came to less than the price of a pint of craft ale, I thought of the options to concoct a meal from the list and thought a soup might be possible and then I thought of pops marketing and the troughing that goes on there which led to my cynical post."..


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> haha.....tbh I was lost for words at the editors list of goodies which came to less than the price of a pint of craft ale, I thought of the options to concoct a meal from the list and thought a soup might be possible and then I thought of pops marketing and the troughing that goes on there which led to my cynical post."..


I hope they manage to relocate this fridge outside of Pop because the idea is bang on.

Regardless of the door security issues at Pop, it just seems a bit rubbish to make hungry people push past well-stuffed foodie-lovin' boozers'n'grazers just to grab whatever crumbs have been left in the fridge right at the back.

It doesn't sit right with me, but no doubt some people wont have any issues at all with the idea.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I hope they manage to relocate this fridge outside of Pop because the idea is bang on.
> 
> Regardless of the door security issues at Pop, it just seems a bit rubbish to make hungry people push past well-stuffed foodie-lovin' boozers'n'grazers just to grab whatever crumbs have been left in the fridge right at the back.



maybe a green oasis where people could grow stuff and learn horticultural skills would be more empowering....


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I hope they manage to relocate this fridge outside of Pop because the idea is bang on.
> 
> Regardless of the door security issues at Pop, it just seems a bit rubbish to make hungry people push past well-stuffed foodie-lovin' boozers'n'grazers just to grab whatever crumbs have been left in the fridge right at the back.
> 
> It doesn't sit right with me, but no doubt some people wont have any issues at all with the idea.


 But is that any different to the fridge being located at Brixton Village, which has been mentioned here as a suitable alternative? Or indeed most other venues that could host it. I doubt anyone in need of the service who had such misgivings would feel any more comfortable elsewhere. To them (sadly) every other venue would feel just as out of reach.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2017)

T & P said:


> But is that any different to the fridge being located at Brixton Village, which has been mentioned here as a suitable alternative? Or indeed most other venues that could host it. I doubt anyone in need of the service who had such misgivings would feel any more comfortable elsewhere. To them (sadly) every other venue would feel just as out of reach.



tbh the list posted by the editor doesn't even need a fridge......


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> But is that any different to the fridge being located at Brixton Village, which has been mentioned here as a suitable alternative? Or indeed most other venues that could host it. I doubt anyone in need of the service who had such misgivings would feel any more comfortable elsewhere. To them (sadly) every other venue would feel just as out of reach.


I think it's quite a bit different. Brixton Village has a long history of being a busy, open thoroughfare for all to use, and there's still 'normal' (i.e. affordable and untrendy)  shop units there. To find the food at Pop you have to get past the security at the sole entrance, find your way past a _very_ homogeneous eating and drinking crowd and then locate the fridge, right at the back.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I think it's quite a bit different. Brixton Village has a long history of being a busy, open thoroughfare for all to use, and there's still 'normal' (i.e. affordable and untrendy)  shop units there. To find the food at Pop you have to get past the security at the sole entrance, find your way past a _very_ homogeneous eating and drinking crowd and then locate the fridge, right at the back.


I myself doubt those in need of using this service would think of the punters at Pop being any different to those at the Village, or have the inclination to indulge in such demographic analysis in the first place. Never mind that the Village has been regularly criticised here over the last few years for allegedly hosting the same kind of homogeneous crowd as Pop.

As for the location of the fridge, I can't comment about its suitability as I don't know where it is, but I'm pretty sure the front courtyard, which has always been the busiest in the entire site, would be just about the very last place anyone uncomfortable with being observed taking food from the fridge would want it to be.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> I myself doubt those in need of using this service would think of the punters at Pop being any different to those at the Village, or have the inclination to indulge in such demographic analysis in the first place.


The point being that almost everyone knows exactly where Brixton Village/Granville Arcade/Market Row is and it still feels relatively 'open.' I've never seen bag searches in operation there, and it doesn't suffer from a single, patrolled entrance which may seem intimidating to those who don't 'fit in' with the place. That's not to say I think it's the perfect place for the fridge, but I'd argue that it's a better choice than than Pop.

The fact that the Village still manages to service most sections of the community (and is not almost exclusively aimed at cash stuffed foodies, street food grazers and wine buyers), and the fact that it's been established as a thoroughfare for nearly a hundred years makes it a damn sight more accessible than the newly arrived Pop IMO. 



T & P said:


> As for the location of the fridge, I can't comment about its suitability as I don't know where it is, but I'm pretty sure the front courtyard, which has always been the busiest in the entire site, would be just about the very last place anyone uncomfortable with being observed taking food from the fridge would want it to be.


Best put it right at the back with no signage so someone new to Pop would probably take ages to find it then, yes?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 15, 2017)

Other ideas- the library, Brixton pound cafe, St mathews church, Brixton advice center....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Other ideas- the library, Brixton pound cafe, St mathews church, Brixton advice center....


I'm going to guess that they've considered the Brixton Pound Café, given that two of its directors are named as part of the management team.

Advice Centre is probably too far away from sources of food (central traders) which is a key consideration according to the planning application.

St Matthews is mostly commercial operations (restaurant and offices). The building managers can't even afford basic security for their commercial rentals (most of the building), let alone support this (The Brix has apparently been disbanded). If you read their 2016 planning application for the peace gardens, they are actively trying to discourage people such as the homeless from hanging about anyway. The small area still operating as a church is not reliably accessible.

Library - good central location. No idea about other practicalities.

The idea (not yours, I know) that Market Row and Brixton Village would comfortably overcome the alleged demographic obstacles to pop is patently laughable.

Let's not forget that the purpose of this is not specifically to "feed the needy". It is to raise public awareness of food waste issues, and that needs to be very visible in places which people most likely to contribute towards generation of excess food frequent.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Solomon has just come on "Victoria Derbyshire"  BBC Two/News Channel in a feature about low pay.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

The new wheelie bins looking great on Tunstall Road!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> View attachment 100510 The new wheelie bins looking great on Tunstall Road!


They are like this on Coldharbour Lane too.

Wait till the drunken bin-turning louts get going at the weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2017)

Some of us, in the more advanced parts of the borough, have had this technology for a couple of years already.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Some of us, in the more advanced parts of the borough, have had this technology for a couple of years already.


So the rest of us have you to blame for their acceptance and wider roll out (no pun intended).


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2017)

We got our green wheelies yesterday. Street does look cluttered but hopefully it will be better in the long term than those plastic transparent bags which the foxes so enjoyed. And at least they're not "fun' colours like the people of liverpool have to live with.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> people most likely to contribute towards generation of excess food .



this is a little vague.....could you be more specific ?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> this is a little vague.....could you be more specific ?


Read the planning application yourself.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Read the planning application yourself.


cheers.......
that was another thing confusing me.....
why does a fridge even need planning permission ?


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> We got our green wheelies yesterday. Street does look cluttered but hopefully it will be better in the long term than those plastic transparent bags which the foxes so enjoyed. And at least they're not "fun' colours like the people of liverpool have to live with.
> View attachment 100512


Not necessarily fun colours, but very close to Brixton residents of Herne Hill and all other parts of Southwark Borough have at least three different coloured bins, plus (if memory serves) a plastic open box.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> cheers.......
> that was another thing confusing me.....
> why does a fridge even need planning permission ?


It doesn't to put it where it is. That's one of the reasons it's there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> It doesn't to put it where it is. That's one of the reasons it's there.


That explains why the application was withdrawn I guess....

 

....... also none of the documents were available to view so I still haven't worked out who the people most likely to generate excess food production are ?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Funny thing is that even the people behind the fridge project freely admit that it's not in an ideal location, and its visibility (and therefore the raising of public awareness) would be greatly increased if it were in a different location. Having it tucked away at the back of a trendy container park patrolled by security and mainly used by freespending foodies and boozers is clearly far short of an ideal location, especially as it's right next to Brixton's new 'dead zone' with vastly reduced footfall outside.

Still, looking at the web traffic numbers, I'm happy to see that the article on Buzz has done a fantastic job of raising awareness of this excellent project.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Funny thing is that even the people behind the fridge project freely admit that it's not in an ideal location, and its visibility (and therefore the raising of public awareness) would be greatly increased if it were in a different location. Having it tucked away at the back of a trendy container park patrolled by security and mainly used by freespending foodies and boozers is clearly far short of an ideal location, especially as it's right next to Brixton's new 'dead zone' with vastly reduced footfall outside.
> 
> Still, looking at the web traffic numbers, I'm happy to see that the article on Buzz has done a fantastic job of raising awareness of this excellent project.



I can't understand why the planning application was made in the first place given the current location doesn't need it....seems a lot of time and effort, and possibly expense would go into drawing up the plans which could have been avoided with a bit of foresight.....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> That explains why the application was withdrawn I guess....
> 
> View attachment 100516
> 
> ....... also none of the documents were available to view so I still haven't worked out who the people most likely to generate excess food production are ?


It's standard practice to withdraw applications when you have been informed they will likely be turned down.

I'm afraid that I can't help you with the technicalities of downloading the documents but they are readily available if you follow the link above.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> It's standard practice to withdraw applications when you have been informed they will likely be turned down.
> 
> I'm afraid that I can't help you with the technicalities of downloading the documents but they are readily available if you follow the link above.


thanks it must be this device....I will have a look when I get access to a computer


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I can't understand why the planning application was made in the first place given the current location doesn't need it....seems a lot of time and effort, and possibly expense would go into drawing up the plans which could have been avoided with a bit of foresight.....


It shows that some considerable effort was put into trying to locate the fridge outside of Pop, perhaps for the same reasons that people on here were stridently raising in criticism of the inside-Pop location without doing some basic research into the history of the decision or talking to the people involved.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I can't understand why the planning application was made in the first place given the current location doesn't need it....seems a lot of time and effort, and possibly expense would go into drawing up the plans which could have been avoided with a bit of foresight.....


Because they wanted to put it on the outside perimeter of pop in Popes Road and include a more extensive installation around it which would get attention and provide information. 

I understand that the reason for withdrawal was that its being unmanned was considered a health and safety issue. 

They have put the fridge where it where it is so that they can get started despite the failed planning application.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks it must be this device....I will have a look when I get access to a computer


Sometimes does not work from my phone (although is working at the moment).


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Anyway, back in the real world, the people behind the project are more than happy with the extensive publicity that the Buzz article generated and having this kind of open discussion both here, on the site and on Facebook can only be of overall benefit. It nay even help them find a better future location.

It's great that they've contributed to that discussion and offered some background to the project, although it is a shame they didn't release a press release first: keeping people informed in advance is _always_ a good idea, and it only takes a quick tweet/email/FB post.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

Good for Pop to receive some publicity too.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> Good for Pop to receive some publicity too.


It's been pretty quiet whenever I've passed recently so I'm only too happy to help.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> Good for Pop to receive some publicity too.


Just a shame that local news sources didn't fact check first which is always a good idea before writing a story.

That said someone at the Daily Mail once told me that the editors want stories which they classify as WEP (will enrage people). I guess it's the same whomever you write for.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow. Apparently that comment is a warning offence for being a personal attack. How pathetic. 

Apparently I'm now not allowed to comment on Buzz articles!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> That explains why the application was withdrawn I guess....
> View attachment 100516
> ....... also none of the documents were available to view so I still haven't worked out who the people most likely to generate excess food production are ?


Does this design statement throw any light (downloaded from Lambeth's website)


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 15, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Wow. Apparently that comment is a warning offence for being a personal attack. How pathetic.
> 
> Apparently I'm now not allowed to comment on Buzz articles!


What's more pathetic is you're supposed to be on mutual ignore but obviously are not _actually _being ignored .


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> It's also become a right old cash cow in gentrifying areas. Throw in some button-pushing, on-trend entrepreneurial twist - something like a "candle lit class set to a special playlist meditation music and alpha waves" - and watch the well heeled nu-locals roll in!



I'm sure that's right. I've been doing yoga for five years now, and I just go to the classes in the gym I'm a member of. Interestingly, the most popular class - by far! - is one with no music, and no hippy bollocks, in which the teacher just tells you where to put your hands, feet, knees etc.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Some of us, in the more advanced parts of the borough, have had this technology for a couple of years already.



Ooh! Get you and your fancy ways! 

In the neglected wasteland of the Acre Lane/Lambert Road Ladder of SW2, we only got ours this week.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Not Brixton (this was in Hackney Wick) but the message is absolutely spot on.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

If I'd painted that mural I'd be pretty pissed off.

How would you feel if your beloved Bowie mural was similarly defaced?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

It was later followed by this:


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> If I'd painted that mural I'd be pretty pissed off.
> 
> How would you feel if your beloved Bowie mural was similarly defaced?


It's not my "beloved Bowie mural," but thanks anyway.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

So how would you feel?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> So how would you feel?


It's really not all about me you know, but seeing as you're so insistent:

I don't think the two cases are comparable: the Bowie one has turned into an actual 'shrine' and taken on local/international cultural significance, but the Hackney one is just a bit of street art. It's pretty but it's nothing special.

It would also very much depend on what replaced the Bowie mural in your fanciful imaginings. If some twat scrawled indecipherable shit all over the Bowie mural I'd be unimpressed, but if the new artwork was better than the original, then I'd very much like it.

I'm not really a fan of the style of "my" "beloved" Bowie mural you see, so I would be interested to see how other artists could progress and interpret the theme.

I trust that answers your question in full.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

The 'shit' on the mural you've posted a picture of in Hackney is far from indecipherable. The octopus picture isn't my style either but clearly someone's spent a shitload of time creating it.

Rent's have doubled (or worse) in Brixton too so I just wondered how you'd feel if the anti-nuke one on CHL or the Bowie one was defaced with a similar message. You've answered the question though. Thanks


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Rent's have doubled (or worse) in Brixton too so I just wondered how you'd feel if the anti-nuke one on CHL or the Bowie one was defaced with a similar message.


You're making some very ill-informed comparisons. How has the anti-nuke mural (or rather what's left of it) contributed to rent recently doubling in the area? You do know the history of the artwork, yes?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Indecipherable - you implied it here.



> If some twat scrawled indecipherable shit all over the Bowie mural I'd be unimpressed, but if the new artwork was better than the original, then I'd very much like it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> If I'd painted that mural I'd be pretty pissed off.
> 
> How would you feel if your beloved Bowie mural was similarly defaced?



So, what's _your_ point? It's a shame about all this gentrification, but at least we get some "edgy" street art! 

I'm sure you don't think that. I'm disingenuously characterising you in the same way you just did the editor.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

And I'm not sure how the octopus picture contributed to rent increases in Hackney? Or am I missing something?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Does this design statement throw any light (downloaded from Lambeth's website)


thank you for that 
a quick scan suggests the proposed site is on the street outside pop
anyone got any ideas why it would not be allowed under planning rules?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> So, what's _your_ point? It's a shame about all this gentrification, but at least we get some "edgy" street art!
> 
> I'm sure you don't think that. I'm disingenuously characterising you in the same way you just did the editor.



My point is that there's a fair bit of hypocrisy here. How did this artist's work contribute to rent increases in the Hackney area? It's argubale that the Bowie mural is contributing to rent increases in Brixton given the footfall it's been providing. Yet we get monthly updates on it on this site.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> What's more pathetic is you're supposed to be on mutual ignore but obviously are not _actually _being ignored .



Well one can't be sure about that. The warnings come from "A moderator" so I can't be sure who sent it.

Perhaps it was another of the moderators who regularly moderate the Brixton Forum who was upset with my suggestion that the fact checking on the local news site Brixton Buzz is perhaps a little "wanting". It was a pretty controversial comment to be fair, which would have incensed any reasonable person.

Anyway, I feel that a discussion about the trustworthiness of Brixton's news outlets is probably inappropriate for this Brixton chatter thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> My point is that there's a fair bit of hypocrisy here. How did this artist's work contribute to rent increases in the Hackney area? It's argubale that the Bowie mural is contributing to rent increases in Brixton given the footfall it's been providing. Yet we get monthly updates on it on this site.


In your determination to make this personal, you're sloppily throwing around a load of lazy, stupid assumptions.

Where did I claim that the artwork led to rent increases in Hackney (although there is a far more nuanced argument to be had about street art and gentrification)?
Where is this 'hypocrisy'?
How is coverage of Bowie's mural pushing up rents? That boat has long sailed, my friend,


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you for that
> a quick scan suggests the proposed site is on the street outside pop
> anyone got any ideas why it would not be allowed under planning rules?


As mentioned, it was a food safety issue which would have required it to be manned all day.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> So, what's _your_ point? It's a shame about all this gentrification, but at least we get some "edgy" street art!
> 
> I'm sure you don't think that. I'm disingenuously characterising you in the same way you just did the editor.


Yep. Spot on.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Interesting piece here:



> What started as a subversive act of vandalism and an unappreciated art form is now valued not only artistically, but moreover as a way of making money and incentivise gentrification.
> 
> ...It is quite ironic to see how something born as a subversive act is now praised and abetted by the same targets of that subversion.



Street art and gentrification: the artist's plight- Just Giu


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> In your determination to make this personal, you're sloppily throwing around a load of lazy, stupid assumptions.
> 
> Where did I claim that the artwork led to rent increases in Hackney (although there is a far more nuanced argument to be had about street art and gentrification)?
> Where is this 'hypocrisy'?
> How is coverage of Bowie's mural pushing up rents? That boat has long sailed, my friend,



Why couldn't the person who defaced the octopus artwork have just chosen a blank wall to make their point? What's the point of destroying someone else's work?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Why couldn't the person who defaced the octopus artwork have just chosen a blank wall to make their point? What's the point of destroying someone else's work?


You'd have to ask the person responsible. I'm not his/her spokesperson.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> And I'm not sure how the octopus picture contributed to rent increases in Hackney? Or am I missing something?


Gentrification Octopus. A new supervillain for the 21st century.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> You'd have to ask the person responsible. I'm not his/her spokesperson.



No, but you do appear to be quite a fan of their actions. If you're unable to see the parallel I'm trying to draw here with the many murals in Brixton then I do apologise. Why is it even in the Brixton forum then?


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Interesting piece here:
> 
> 
> 
> Street art and gentrification: the artist's plight- Just Giu



From my own highly subjective (but if you don't agree, I'll fight you) perspective: when Brixton was too scary for the tribe who are now swarming in, there was much less "vibrant" street art than there is now. _Much_ less. 

It's almost as if street art has become a _faux_-"edgy" signifier of something or other. 

Discuss (I know you will).


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> No, but you do appear to be quite a fan of their actions. If you're unable to see the parallel I'm trying to draw here with the many murals in Brixton then I do apologise. Why is it even in the Brixton forum then?



Because of the g-word, an issue which Hackney and Brixton very much have in common.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> Gentrification Octopus. A new supervillain for the 21st century.


They don't just push up rents: they try to steal cameras too.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> No, but you do appear to be quite a fan of their actions. If you're unable to see the parallel I'm trying to draw here with the many murals in Brixton then I do apologise. Why is it even in the Brixton forum then?


I liked this one particular piece of work. I thought it was thought provoking and brought up the complex issue of the relationship between street art and gentrification. I've no idea what else he/she has done, if anything apart from the follow up stick drawing. That really does not make me a 'quite a fan' so I'd be grateful if you stopped trying to misrepresent me.

Oh, and I suggest you read the link I posted up to if you're really interested.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I liked this one particular piece of work. I thought it was thought provoking and brought up the complex issue of the relationship between street art and gentrification. I've no idea what else he/she has done, if anything apart from the follow up stick drawing. That really does not make me a 'quite a fan' so I'd be grateful if you stopped trying to misrepresent me.



He looks like a total fucking arsehole to be honest. Going back to my original post - I'd be fucked off beyond belief if I'd spent days creating that only for some cretin to come and write all over it and then go even further and complete the job with a half-arsed apology. Don't know why you're bigging him up here.

Each to their own though.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone know when the next Dr Bike event is in Brixton? There's nothing on the Lambeth site.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> He looks like a total fucking arsehole to be honest. Going back to my original post - I'd be fucked off beyond belief if I'd spent days creating that only for some cretin to come and write all over it and then go even further and complete the job with a half-arsed apology. Don't know why you're bigging him up here.
> 
> Each to their own though.


If you're this angry already be grateful that you're not an actual street artist, where it's commonplace for rivals and other artists to paint over your work. 

How do you know that the Hackney artist hadn't already painted over someone's work, by the way? Happens all the time in popular spots.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> If you're this angry already be grateful that you're not an actual street artist, where it's commonplace for rivals and other artists to paint over your work.
> 
> How do you know that the Hackney artist hadn't already painted over someone's work, by the way? Happens all the time in popular spots.



I'm not angry. Just think it was an idiotic post. Takes a lot more than that, my friend.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> From my own highly subjective (but if you don't agree, I'll fight you) perspective: when Brixton was too scary for the tribe who are now swarming in, there was much less "vibrant" street art than there is now. _Much_ less.
> 
> It's almost as if street art has become a _faux_-"edgy" signifier of something or other.
> 
> Discuss (I know you will).


Agreed. Although there was a lot more tagging as I recall.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not angry. Just think it was an idiotic post. Takes a lot more than that, my friend.


Why "idiotic"?

Have you read that article yet?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

I had a cursory glance. Terrible UX on that site makes it quite difficult.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I had a cursory glance. Terrible UX on that site makes it quite difficult.


Perhaps you'll find this one easier to read. It's quite interesting too. 


> Street art – as well as its artistic forebear graffiti – are often thought of as radical, rebellious aesthetic practices. Both the artists and their works are portrayed as the very definition of “edgy”; dangerous and dissident, but also creative and avant-garde. Yet within the last five years or so, street art (and I use this term here in distinction to graffiti) has been commandeered by the corporate interests of the “creative city”.
> 
> The creative city doctrine is one in which public space is privatised and monetised – used as a simple means to an end. As imagined by superstar urban theorists such as Richard Florida, it is the role of city authorities to draw the emerging creative class to their sites. They must mark themselves out visually and recreationally, to entice the key demographic of well-educated professionals and “bohemians” (the coders, the designers, the “knowledge-based” professionals) who form the basis for a post-industrial economy.
> 
> From dissident to decorative: why street art sold out and gentrified our cities


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Why couldn't the person who defaced the octopus artwork have just chosen a blank wall to make their point? What's the point of destroying someone else's work?


You are aware that street art isn't supposed to last forever?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, of course. Are you?

Brixton’s famous Nuclear Dawn mural continues to deteriorate as idiot taggers scrawl over the artwork

Brixton’s David Bowie mural defaced by ‘fans’


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Yes, of course. Are you?
> 
> Brixton’s famous Nuclear Dawn mural continues to deteriorate as idiot taggers scrawl over the artwork
> 
> Brixton’s David Bowie mural defaced by ‘fans’


Oh Jeez. I give up. Please go off and learn the history of the Nuclear Dawn artwork and the difference between commissioned art and street art/graffiti.



> Funding for the mural came from the Arts Council, the Gulbenkian Foundation and the Greater London Arts Association. An additional £2,000 grant for the artists came from the Lambeth Council in the form of the Inner City Partnership fund which caused great upset to one of Lambeth’s Tory Councillors who saw it as a waste of money.
> 
> The mural was finished in 1981 and on 11th February, opened by Hugh Jenkins, the then president for the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Er, I'm fully aware of its history. Which particular aspect of it would you like to discuss?


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh Jeez. I give up. Please go off and learn the history of the Nuclear Dawn artwork and the difference between commissioned art and street art.



Reiabuzz is too busy trying to pick a fight with you to waste his (her?) time reading up on stuff.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Not trying to pick a fight, just pointing out absurd hypocrisy when I see it. If you weren't too busy wedging your tongue firmly up editor's posterior you might actually see that.


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2017)

blimey. Also a giant haul of knives handed in anonymously. Lambeth police twitter quite interesting.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Reiabuzz is too busy trying to pick a fight with you to waste his (her?) time reading up on stuff.


There's certainly some interesting arguments to be had on the relationship between street art and gentrification - and the differences between street art and commissioned artworks -  but he's clearly not actually interested in the topic.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Not trying to pick a fight, just pointing out absurd hypocrisy when I see it. If you weren't too busy wedging your tongue firmly up editor's posterior you might actually see that.


Ah, I see you're ramping up the personal abuse now. Kindly stop.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 100526 blimey. Also a giant haul of knives handed in anonymously. Lambeth police twitter quite interesting.


Anyone know what kind of gun that is? It looks well fearsome!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Ah, I see you're ramping up the personal abuse now. Kindly stop.



I'm not abusing anyone. My god you're a sensitive one. Shall I expect another warning for challenging you on your post?

You're aware of how a forum works, right?


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Not trying to pick a fight, just pointing out absurd hypocrisy when I see it. If you weren't too busy wedging your tongue firmly up editor's posterior you might actually see that.



Mi-AOW!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

A reminder:


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you for that
> a quick scan suggests the proposed site is on the street outside pop
> anyone got any ideas why it would not be allowed under planning rules?


Not sure exactly. It would take up some pavement space of course, and need to be powered electrically.

Maybe there are health and safety issues over an unattended street fridge in central Brixton? Without an officer report (which would have been appended if it was either refused or approved) we cannot say.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 100526 blimey. Also a giant haul of knives handed in anonymously. Lambeth police twitter quite interesting.


(sorry, meant to reply to Editor)


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone know what kind of gun that is? It looks well fearsome!


I thought I'd recognised it from one of The Terminator films, and it seems it did indeed feature in one of them judging by the nickname of the gun

THE TERMINATOR - Terminator (Arnold Schwarzenegger) Franchi SPAS-12 Shotgun

All those dozens of repeated viewings late at night over the years have finally paid off.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> A reminder:



Anyone go yesterday? Any good?

I might go tonight - but feel constrained by the urgent debate on gay marriage at the CoE Synod. If that gets nasty or riveting I may have to cop out.
General Synod - Live Video Stream

My main point on Atlantic Road is I think the canopy under the rail platform needs to be removed or imp-roved. Those blue panels have surely outlasted their 30 years welcome. In addition the wavy false ceilings in front of the arches looks really crap now. But no doubt after removal all manner of out of date wiring, gas pipes etc will be revealed.

Look at old photos -  I think this





looks lighter and less oppressive than this





Just to refer back to a couple of useful Urban photos. But no doubt everyone holding the consultation deny this issue should be on the table.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not sure exactly. It would take up some pavement space of course, and need to be powered electrically.
> 
> Maybe there are health and safety issues over an unattended street fridge in central Brixton? Without an officer report (which would have been appended if it was either refused or approved) we cannot say.



thanks for this, now I have caught up with the discussion on Facebook and read the comments on the buzz article I have discovered that the issue was food safety and that the current location is a trial to see if it works ok. I also discovered that at least one other person in Brixton shares my feelings and I am not a lone nutter.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2017)

The over-daubing in Hackney was done by someone who's a street / conceptual artist himself, so it's all a bit meta really.

I wonder if he's a long term resident there or one of the artists who moved in a while back and made the area trendy.

Here's some more of his work

Edwin


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Edgy


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The over-daubing in Hackney was done by someone who's a street / conceptual artist himself, so it's all a bit meta really.
> 
> I wonder if he's a long term resident there or one of the artists who moved in a while back and made the area trendy.
> 
> ...


Oh so his message was _ironic_?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

This one's a bargain at just £100


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

He's a true talent alright


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2017)

Haven't been able to find out who the octopus mural was by, and when/why it was painted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Haven't been able to find out who the octopus mural was by, and when/why it was painted.


never mind eh


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Not Brixton (this was in Hackney Wick) but the message is absolutely spot on.
> 
> View attachment 100521


just near emma street by mare street there was a piece of graffiti from c.1987 - black and white unite and fight, smash the national front - and flyposting from the 1990s (some of which is still there). some wankers whitewashed over the graffiti last year for a photoshoot.

this is what it looks like now



but before it was really well done, red and black


1990s flyposters


----------



## discobastard (Feb 15, 2017)

It might have been the same person that painted it who subsequently defaced it.  Maybe they painted it to set the satire up in the first place.

Very KLF.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

discobastard said:


> It might have been the same person that painted it who subsequently defaced it.  Maybe they painted it to set the satire up in the first place.
> 
> Very KLF.


Artists, eh?! Pfft!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Fucking hell the Costa in Brixton is rubbish. I'd thought I'd give it a go as I'm working on an updated guide to work cafes in Brixton but this won't be a place I'm going to recommend. Took forever to get one served, thanks to a disappearing barista and a lone server not minded to explain what was going on.

When I finally got served and settled in the front part of the cafe, I discover that the wi-fi - which had already compelled me to hand over my phone number to get connected - was 'out of range.'

Mind you, the wi-fi in both the Ritzy and San Marino has been well on the blink recently. Fuck, I miss Kaff


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

discobastard said:


> It might have been the same person that painted it who subsequently defaced it.  Maybe they painted it to set the satire up in the first place.
> 
> Very KLF.



The gulf in talent between the two artists would suggest not. Look at his site.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Any street art that gets people talking and sparks a wider debate about the highlighted issue sure seems like an effective piece of street art to me.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

For all the negativity and personal digs posted here by the usual suspects, it looks like the Fridge project people are rather grateful for the publicity Buzz created and it looks like they may have good news soon.
Looks like the Buzz article has


> *Buzz: * Thanks – I really do think the project is a great idea, and I understand that the council forced your hand here.
> 
> This article has been seen by a lot of people so I’m happy to have helped publicise it, and maybe someone may be able to come up with another solution to make it more accessible.





> *Fridge Project:*  And we value it!
> 
> We’re on the case – the council are helping. Updates soon!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> He's a true talent alright



I like it, challenging bourgeois concepts of taste and aesthetics, wouldnt pay for it tho'...but I'm glad he exists.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> For all the negativity and personal digs posted here by the usual suspects, it looks like the Fridge project people are rather grateful for the publicity Buzz created and it looks like they may have good news soon.
> Looks like the Buzz article has


What good news would that be?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone know what kind of gun that is? It looks well fearsome!



Franchi SPAS12 shotgun. Highly illegal as it holds 6 rounds, and in the UK pump/auto shotguns can only hold 3.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> I thought I'd recognised it from one of The Terminator films, and it seems it did indeed feature in one of them judging by the nickname of the gun
> 
> THE TERMINATOR - Terminator (Arnold Schwarzenegger) Franchi SPAS-12 Shotgun
> 
> All those dozens of repeated viewings late at night over the years have finally paid off.



The French old bill have been using them for about 30 years for effecting entry into drug dens, etc. Blow the hinges and locks out. The Yanks mostly use Mossbergs - cheaper!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I like it, challenging bourgeois concepts of taste and aesthetics, wouldnt pay for it tho'...but I'm glad he exists.



It's visionary work alright. You're completely correct. He certainly challenges my traditional concept of taste and his work transcends my perception of any discernible talent. I too am glad this artist is out there, pushing us to the limit. It shows a careful disregard of what the average punter might consider to be 'good' and for that I applaud the artist. A genius in the making.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's visionary work alright. You're completely correct. He certainly challenges my traditional concept of taste and his work transcends my perception of any discernible talent. I too am glad this artist is out there, pushing us to the limit. It shows a careful disregard of what the average punter might consider to be 'good' and for that I applaud the artist. A genius in the making.


His work had a positive reaction elsewhere so perhaps you're not quite the arbiter of good taste you think you are.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> His work had a positive reaction elsewhere so perhaps you're not quite the arbiter of good taste you think you are.



Lol. Do you think he's any good? I do admit, this is fucking amazing. A rare talent.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

£100 quid btw ^^


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lol. Do you think he's any good? I do admit, this is fucking amazing. A rare talent.


Like all art, some can be good, some can be shit, but I'm not really bothered what you think about anything to do with art because I don't think you know much about it.  I liked his street art in Hackney. I don't like the thing you've just posted.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

What did you like about that 'piece'?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> What did you like about that 'piece'?


Not really into discussing art with someone like you, sorry. It would be like a wine expert trying to to persuade me to spend loads of money on a bottle of plonk.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

This moves me. It truly does. This artist needs a wider audience. I can sense a growing maturity in this piece.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Not Brixton (this was in Hackney Wick) but the message is absolutely spot on.
> 
> View attachment 100521



Just to remind you of the talent that originally attracted you to this artist, editor


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Just to remind you of the talent that originally attracted you to this artist, editor


I'm not sure what point you're trying to make here. Just because I like one song by an artist, it doesn't mean that I automatically love everything else they create, including all past and future CDs, videos, DVDs, coasters, t-shirts and mugs. This is why it's a waste of time talking to you. You can't see past your urge to make a pointless inane argument.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Well you didn't answer my question. What was it you liked about the piece you originally posted?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Was it the completely callous disregard for somebody else's work?

He's not exactly daubing that on a block of luxury flats, it's a mural on a railway overpass he's defaced. Twice.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well you didn't answer my question. What was it you liked about the piece you originally posted?


I answered it in full but I'll repeat it in bigger letters if you're having reading comprehension problems: 

"Not really into discussing art with someone like you, sorry."


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Was it the completely callous disregard for somebody else's work?
> 
> He's not exactly daubing that on a block of luxury flats, it's a mural on a railway overpass he's defaced. Twice.


"Callous disregard"!

Oh my Lord.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Actual lol. OK editor.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks editor. Do I qualify for another warning yet?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Thanks editor. Do I qualify for another warning yet?


You keep bringing this up. Most odd. 

If you really want one, I'd be only too happy to give you a warning, although I see no need at all.

#persecutioncomplex


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 15, 2017)

editor said:


> "Callous disregard"!
> 
> Oh my Lord.



This work is superb. You're right about one thing editor, let's not head to the Tate together anytime soon. We're on different wavelengths artwise methinks.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2017)

Beteil who used to run the cafe Brixton Pound now run and has done a lot for the community is under threat of eviction.

She was housed by Guiness Trust but at the new 80% of market rent. So called affordable. She got a part timea part time job and got caught up in the nightmare of the benefits system

More info here and how to support.



Resist Guinness Evictions: Campaign for Beti


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

Here's a bit of Standard fluff:



> When Watch Dogs 2 arrived last year, its carefully-crafted recreation of San Francisco was packed with detail – and now we might know which city might be next in the sequel.
> 
> According to beady-eyed fans, a new ending for the previous game brings up a set of co-ordinates that refer to a surprising location: Brixton.
> 
> Yes, not just London, but specifically Brixton. Huh.



Eight places in Brixton that should feature in Watch Dogs 3


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a bit of Standard fluff:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight places in Brixton that should feature in Watch Dogs 3


I feel old - I have no idea what War Dogs is.

I would probably buy a game set in Brixton though.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

Has the walk-in center at kings hospital closed? I'm sure there used to be one but can't find trace of it online. Feelong ropey and short of breath like a chest infection but missed today's Gp appointments.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Has the walk-in center at kings hospital closed? I'm sure there used to be one but can't find trace of it online. Feelong ropey and short of breath like a chest infection but missed today's Gp appointments.


Why not talk to a pharmacist or that non-emergency phone line?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 16, 2017)

You can search here Find Walk-in centre services - NHS Choices

Though the phone or pharmacy would be easier in my experience as walk-in centres have long waiting times.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

Aye will try them first, thanks Pickman's model and Nivag


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 16, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> From my own highly subjective (but if you don't agree, I'll fight you) perspective: when Brixton was too scary for the tribe who are now swarming in, there was much less "vibrant" street art than there is now. _Much_ less.
> 
> It's almost as if street art has become a _faux_-"edgy" signifier of something or other.
> 
> Discuss (I know you will).



Correlation is not causation


----------



## peterkro (Feb 16, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Has the walk-in center at kings hospital closed? I'm sure there used to be one but can't find trace of it online. Feelong ropey and short of breath like a chest infection but missed today's Gp appointments.


Bit late but there is one at Guy's.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Has the walk-in center at kings hospital closed? I'm sure there used to be one but can't find trace of it online. Feelong ropey and short of breath like a chest infection but missed today's Gp appointments.


Is that the same thing as A&E?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 16, 2017)

There's one in Clapham junction too


----------



## nemoanonemo (Feb 16, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Has the walk-in center at kings hospital closed? I'm sure there used to be one but can't find trace of it online. Feelong ropey and short of breath like a chest infection but missed today's Gp appointments.



There's also a walk-in centre in Streatham. Years ago I took my daughter there on a Sunday. From Health services in Lambeth

_*Walk-in centres*
Walk-in centres treat minor illnesses.  For conditions that cannot wait for the next GP appointment visit Gracefield Gardens, 2-8 Gracefield Gardens, Streatham, SW16 2ST.

*Opening Hours: *11am to 8pm, weekdays, 8am to 8pm at weekends.'_


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, wifi out of range



I recommend this Alfa Network AWUS036NHR + u-mount-cs - USB Adapter, 150 Mbps, 802.11b/g/n, RP-SMA Connector: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

It's many times more powerful than the wifi transmitters in laptops and phones, so you get a stronger signal and/or longer range. It's still hit and miss in urban areas, but it's less hit and miss than not having it.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2017)

I've got a bee in my bonnet about the street preachers who use a PA to shout at you. The other day I asked one of them to turn the volume down and observed that his blather was just noise pollution. He replied 'it's louder in hell'. I made a noise complaint to the council and stated that the high volume caused me 'harassment and distress', i.e. it constituted Anti-Social Behaviour. I wasn't expecting anyone to pursue it but I've had a reply from the Business and Customer Services Enabling Cluster. I'm surprised we still have such a body in austerity Lambeth.


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2017)

David Clapson Good. The amplification is too much. I doubt there'd be that many fewer souls saved on their way out of the tube station if it was just a bit quieter.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm a bit more concerned about the message than the volume. Someone was giving it large earlier on this week about how "ever since the UK legalised sodomy we are now an _Antichrist Country"  _


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 16, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> Correlation is not causation



That's why - at the very beginning of my post - I said my view was "highly subjective."


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a bit of Standard fluff:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight places in Brixton that should feature in Watch Dogs 3



Apart from the "Brixton" location that was in Clapham, and the "edgy" inclusion of LIDL, was the writer's remit not to go more than 100m from the tube? 

I propose the small bit of park opposite the nursing home in Lyham Road. The dog shit is well vibrant. Failing that the Windmill (both the pub and the actual thing). 

Ferry 'cross the Effra!


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> I'm a bit more concerned about the message than the volume. Someone was giving it large earlier on this week about how "ever since the UK legalised sodomy we are now an _Antichrist Country"  _


The preacher I complained about is black. 10 to 1 he goes to one of the local offshoots of African Anglican churches, which, compared to the wishy-washy C of E, take a mind-bogglingly ignorant line not just on homosexuality but also on mental illness. Right under our noses congregations are being told that psychiatry is wicked and Christ is your go-to healer.  It's only one step away from the voodoo conman in the market who will do you a very expensive chicken sacrifice to cure AIDS, alcoholism, marital infidelity or what have you. People won't touch this issue with a bargepole for fear of coming across as racist/culturally insensitive/patronising. The result is that our black community is not being cared for as well as the white community. The wonderful Jacqui Dyer has adopted this as her cause Cllr Jacqui Dyer | Minority Mental Health 2016 . More power to her. She doesn't broadcast the role of churches in this - that would be counter-productive. But if you talk to her she'll clue you in.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Apart from the "Brixton" location that was in Clapham, and the "edgy" inclusion of LIDL, was the writer's remit not to go more than 100m from the tube?
> 
> I propose the small bit of park opposite the nursing home in Lyham Road. The dog shit is well vibrant. Failing that the Windmill (both the pub and the actual thing).
> 
> Ferry 'cross the Effra!


I would have thought that the Barrier Block might have got mentioned. Well, if I gave much of a fuck in the first place


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I recommend this Alfa Network AWUS036NHR + u-mount-cs - USB Adapter, 150 Mbps, 802.11b/g/n, RP-SMA Connector: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> It's many times more powerful than the wifi transmitters in laptops and phones, so you get a stronger signal and/or longer range. It's still hit and miss in urban areas, but it's less hit and miss than not having it.


It's OK. I'll just go to a cafe with working wi-fi. Be buggered if I'm going to start lugging that thing around


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> I'm a bit more concerned about the message than the volume. Someone was giving it large earlier on this week about how "ever since the UK legalised sodomy we are now an _Antichrist Country"  _


Proud to be living in an AntiChrist Country.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 16, 2017)

editor said:


> It's OK. I'll just go to a cafe with working wi-fi. Be buggered if I'm going to start lugging that thing around



I find that the 4G connection on my phone is faster than the wi-fi in most cafés and bars.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> I find that the 4G connection on my phone is faster than the wi-fi in most cafés and bars.


That's true. But I still miss Kaff. It really was a special place to drink/eat/work.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 16, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I've got a bee in my bonnet about the street preachers who use a PA to shout at you. The other day I asked one of them to turn the volume down and observed that his blather was just noise pollution. He replied 'it's louder in hell'. I made a noise complaint to the council and stated that the high volume caused me 'harassment and distress', i.e. it constituted Anti-Social Behaviour. I wasn't expecting anyone to pursue it but I've had a reply from the Business and Customer Services Enabling Cluster. I'm surprised we still have such a body in austerity Lambeth.


'Business and Customer Services Enabling Cluster' [emoji849]


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2017)

discobastard said:


> 'Business and Customer Services Enabling Cluster' [emoji849]


Makes me think of something like this


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's some things to do this weekend in and around Brixton What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 17th – Sun 19th February 2017


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

Fluoro art under UV in Atlantic Rd till Sunday 

Synthesis brings a fluorescent glow to Brixton’s Knight-Webb Gallery


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 17, 2017)

editor said:


> It's OK. I'll just go to a cafe with working wi-fi. Be buggered if I'm going to start lugging that thing around


That pic is a bit deceptive - it weighs as much as a wet fart! The unit is the length and width of a credit card. And it comes with a big aerial and a small one. The small one is about the size of a biro. When you unscrew the aerial the whole lot can live in your pocket without you knowing it's there.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 17, 2017)

Just looking at baby names. 

985th most popular boys name in the US is .....

Brixton!


----------



## blameless77 (Feb 18, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I can't understand why the planning application was made in the first place given the current location doesn't need it....seems a lot of time and effort, and possibly expense would go into drawing up the plans which could have been avoided with a bit of foresight.....


Personally I feel that way about the whole project. Ill thought-out virtue signalling, that won't actually benefit needy people or raise awareness outside of a circle-jerk of friends.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2017)

#nostalgia

This came up on my FB feed. It's a fluffy video about Brixton Village from 2011...


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2017)

Seems pretty obscene, especially when you compare it to the relatively extremely modest new memorial for Black Caribbean and African Commonwealth soldiers who fought in WW1 and 2 which is soon to be installed in Windrush square.

Bowie left plenty of value by which he will be remembered by for a long time to come. This is unnecessary and feels more about Brixton trying to claim him for itself. I hope they have a rethink.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Should be in Beckenham anyway


It will probably be visible from there.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2017)

It's like a kind of literal pin on the map marking out Brixton as a tourist destination wanting to cash in on its tenuous links to the whole Bowie thing. Following in Premier Inn's footsteps.

When I first saw it I though maybe it's just someone's nutball idea and I bet they haven't even thought about planning permission and so on but it seems there has been a full team of professionals working on it for 9 months and Lambeth are backing it.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2017)

It just seems so draw-droppingly inappropriate.

Donate £600 and get a 14ct gold "ZiggyZag" pendant. Or £1,000 for a black nylon "ZiggyZag" desk ornament.

I have no idea what Bowie himself would have thought about this.  But I'd like to think he'd be somewhat horrified by the idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2017)

The Ritzy must be making a mint these days. It's a Tuesday and the place was rammed with free spending customers.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

Really sad to hear that Alabama 3's Sister Francesca Love has passed away after a long brave battle with cancer..

https://www.facebook.com/sisterfrancesca.love


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2017)

Worth correcting the article to clarify that £20 does not get your name on the memorial. It gets you named on their website.


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Really sad to hear that Alabama 3's Sister Francesca Love has passed away after a long brave battle with cancer..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sisterfrancesca.love



 condolences to the Alabama 3 family


----------



## damsonplum (Feb 22, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> condolences to the Alabama 3 family


so sad to hear this news, light and love xx


----------



## damsonplum (Feb 22, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> That bleeding zigzag is clogging up my Facebook now
> ......people not from Brixton seem to like it......a lot.
> will probably get the funds and we'll have to live with it


not my cup of tea..is it gold?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Really sad to hear that Alabama 3's Sister Francesca Love has passed away after a long brave battle with cancer



very sad news  condolences to friends and family.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> The Ritzy must be making a mint these days. It's a Tuesday and the place was rammed with free spending customers.



I rarely go there now due to the high prices. Most people I know now go to the Peckhamplex. It's annoying to be priced out of the Ritzy.

I made one of my rare visits to Ritzy a few weeks ago and the staff still recognise me. Which was nice.

Ritzy workers will be demonstrating in Leicester Square this Saturday.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I rarely go there now due to the high prices. Most people I know now go to the Peckhamplex. It's annoying to be priced out of the Ritzy.
> 
> I made one of my rare visits to Ritzy a few weeks ago and the staff still recognise me. Which was nice.
> 
> Ritzy workers will be demonstrating in Leicester Square this Saturday.


I know most of the Ritzy workers from supporting their strikes and they're a lovely lot, but I can't afford the cinema's rip off prices. Liek you, it's the Peckhamplex for me.


----------



## iantldn (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> The Ritzy must be making a mint these days. It's a Tuesday and the place was rammed with free spending customers.



Tuesdays and Wednesdays are particularly busy due to meerkat customers I'd imagine. Only time I go as the 2 for 1 makes it much more reasonable.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I rarely go there now due to the high prices. Most people I know now go to the Peckhamplex. It's annoying to be priced out of the Ritzy.
> 
> I made one of my rare visits to Ritzy a few weeks ago and the staff still recognise me. Which was nice.
> 
> Ritzy workers will be demonstrating in Leicester Square this Saturday.


What deal do the workers at the peckhamplex get compared to those at the ritzy? I wonder to what extent the low prices are made possible by zero hour contracts and so on.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 22, 2017)

There was a massive price hike around 2007-8 iirc, before that it was around £6


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

lefteri said:


> There was a massive price hike around 2007-8 iirc, before that it was around £6


It's hard to imagine what the Ritzy used to be like, these days. Now it feels like it's an outpost of Clapham.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What deal do the workers at the peckhamplex get compared to those at the ritzy? I wonder to what extent the low prices are made possible by zero hour contracts and so on.



I do not know. 

Peckham is not yet as fashionable as Brixton. Which influences pricing policy of Picturehouse.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's hard to imagine what the Ritzy used to be like, these days. Now it feels like it's an outpost of Clapham.



Yeah I've only been once or twice since then - I didn't like the refit much either


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

AFAIK the Ritzy prices are in line with the overwhelming majority of cinemas in London. It is of course lamentable that there are not many more cinemas offering admissiion ticket prices like those offered by the Peckham complex, but it is the case of the latter being the exception rather than the Ritzy being significantly more expensive than the majority of other cinemas in town. In fact, it is actually cheaper than a number of rival screens in central London.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> AFAIK the Ritzy prices are in line with the overwhelming majority of cinemas in London. It is of course lamentable that there are not many more cinemas offering admissiion ticket prices like those offered by the Peckham complex, but it is the case of the latter being the exception rather than the Ritzy being significantly more expensive than the majority of other cinemas in town. In fact, it is actually cheaper than a number of rival screens in central London.


But we're not in Central London FFS and it's over double the cost of nearby Peckham.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But we're not in Central London FFS.



Exactly - in fact on weekdays West end odeons are quite a lot cheaper than the ritzy


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Exactly - in fact on weekdays West end odeons are quite a lot cheaper than the ritzy


Ritzy is just a fucking rip off. £12.50 a ticket with a pathetic £1 discount for OAPs.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Ritzy is just a fucking rip off. £12.50 a ticket with a pathetic £1 discount for OAPs.



Whereas, for example, the Odeon shaftesbury avenue is £6 a ticket any showing Monday to Thursday


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> But we're not in Central London FFS and it's over double the cost of nearby Peckham.


Streatham is not exactly Park Lane either, and a ticket for a showing today is £11.50.

As I said before, Peckham is the exception, not the rule. If the Ritzy prices are a rip-off because Peckham is much cheaper, then every other single cinema in London also is a rip off.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Streatham is not exactly Park Lane either, and a ticket for a showing today is £11.50.


How does quoting a cheaper cinema progress your argument?


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> How does quoting a cheaper cinema progress your argument?


Because a difference in price of less than 10% between the Ritzy and Odeon Streatham does not make the Ritzy a 'rip-off'. Or if you prefer, if the Ritzy is a rip off, so is Streatham Odeon- and indeed, just about every other bloody screen in London with perhaps one or two solitary exceptions.

So you could say that practically every cinema in London is an unacceptable rip-off compared with the Peckham one. But the Ritzy certainly does not stand out amongst the others. This regular singleing out of the Ritzy while ignoring their prices very similar to everywhere else in London (apart from Peckham of course, lest we forget) does therefore come across to me as wide of the mark.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Because a difference in price of less than 10% between the Ritzy and Odeon Streatham does not make the Ritzy a 'rip-off'. Or if you prefer, if the Ritzy is a rip off, so is Streatham Odeon- and indeed, just about every other bloody screen in London with perhaps one or two solitary exceptions.
> 
> So you could say that practically every cinema in London is an unacceptable rip-off compared with the Peckham one. But the Ritzy certainly does not stand out amongst the others. This regular singleing out of the Ritzy while ignoring their prices very similar to everywhere else in London (apart from Peckham of course, lest we forget) does therefore come across to me as wide of the mark.


You're not even paying attention to the thread. It's already been pointed out that you can go to a West End Odeon and see any film for just £6 in the week.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> You're not even paying attention to the thread. It's already been pointed out that you can go to a West End Odeon and see any film for just £6 in the week.


An exception. The overwhelming majority of cinemas in London charge prices in line with those of The Ritzy. The Ritzy is no more of a rip off than 95% of all cinemas in London.

Would you describe Odeon in Streatham as a rip off?


----------



## lefteri (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> An exception.



it's the same at every West end odeon except the monster Leicester Square one

I agree that the ritzy is in line with a lot of central London cinemas price wise but it used to be much cheaper, prices have doubled in ten years.  Cinema prices are ridiculous generally but it seems Odeon for one are reacting to lower attendances by lowering prices considerably at off peak times which seems like a step in the right direction


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

lefteri said:


> it's the same at every West end odeon except the monster Leicester Square one
> 
> I agree that the ritzy is in line with a lot of central London cinemas price wise but it used to be much cheaper, prices have doubled in ten years.  Cinema prices are ridiculous generally but it seems Odeon for one are reacting to lower attendances by lowering prices considerably at off peak times which seems like a step in the right direction


That's a good thing, and fwiw I didn't know Odeon was rolling the scheme at more cinemas. And I agree that the price of tickets across the industry has shot up over recent years.

But it is also true that the Ritzy's prices are broadly in line with the industry as a whole, and I remain doubtful the depiction of it as a rip off Is justified or accurate. A more appropriate description would be that it does not have as generous cheap/ concession off peak schemes as some Odeon cinemas. But that is no different to the great majority of cinemas in London.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

In fact, a quick search reveals that the Ritzy offers £7 tickets to everyone all day on Mondays, and £6 to OAP members of the Silver Screen club (membership free). So the 'rip off' label seems more unjustified by the minute.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Would you describe Odeon in Streatham as a rip off?


It's expensive but always cheaper than the Ritzy. Go on a Mon-Thurs before 5pm and it's £9.75 and there's 'silver cinema' mid morning screenings for £3 with free tea and coffee. Sure looks a better deal than the Ritzy to me.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's expensive but always cheaper than the Ritzy. Go on a Mon-Thurs before 5pm and it's £9.75 and there's 'silver cinema' mid morning screenings for £3 with free tea and coffee. Sure looks a better deal than the Ritzy to me.


The Ritzy does £7 for everyone all day at least one day of the week, and £6 for OAPs with free tea and biscuits too. So affordable options are available. I still fail to see how the Ritzy is significantly more expensive than every other cinema in London other than PeckhamPlex.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> The Ritzy does £7 for everyone all day at least one day of the week, and £6 for OAPs with free tea and biscuits too. So affordable options are available. I still fail to see how the Ritzy is significantly more expensive than every other cinema in London other than PeckhamPlex.


It's significantly more expensive than another cinema in the same chain! The Stratford East Picturehouse offers all tickets for just £7, all day, every day with retired people getting in for £5. No special deals, no time or day restrictions, just £7 whenever you fancy watching a film. 

So tell me how you think the Ritzy's ticket price of £13.50 on a weekend can't be described as anything other than a rip off when they're charging just about* twice as much* as one of their own branches!


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's significantly more expensive than another cinema in the same chain! The Stratford East Picturehouse offers all tickets for just £7, all day, every day with retired people getting in for £5. No special deals, no time or day restrictions, just £7 whenever you fancy watching a film.
> 
> So tell me how you think the Ritzy's ticket price of £13.50 on a weekend can't be described as anything other than a rip off when they're charging just about* twice as much* as one of their own branches!


I'd call it a rip off if it was the only cinema charging those prices. In fact, most other cinemas charge the same or more at weekends.

So again, you could judge the Ritzy to be a rip off for a peak time weekend admission ticket, but it still be no different from about 95% of all cinemas in London.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> I'd call it a rip off if it was the only cinema charging those prices. In fact, most other cinemas charge the same or more at weekends.
> 
> So again, you could judge the Ritzy to be a rip off for a peak time weekend admission ticket, but it still be no different from about 95% of all cinemas in London.


So just to recap: you don't consider it a rip off when one cinema charges more or less double that of another cinema in the same chain for the same film?

Any idea how the Ritzy can justify such a massive price hike?


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> So just to recap: you don't consider it a rip off when one cinema charges more or less double that of another cinema in the same chain for the same film?
> 
> Any idea how the Ritzy can justify such a massive price hike?


Presumably in the same way Odeon can justify similar price hikes from one cinema to another?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Presumably in the same way Odeon can justify similar price hikes from one cinema to another?


You didn't answer my question: do you consider it a rip off when one cinema charges more or less double that of another cinema in the same chain for the same film?


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> You didn't answer my question: do you consider it a rip off when one cinema charges more or less double that of another cinema in the same chain for the same film?


No, not at all. If every cinema in the chain apart from the Ritzy charged half price your argument might hold more water. But that's not the case at all.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

Businesses price their wares according to supply and demand.  If a business is charging too much for something and losing money they will change their pricing policy.  Or not, in which case they will fail.  Remember what happened to the Off The Cuff members' fee.  This is how the economy works.  I make no comment on whether this is a good or bad thing.

Peckhamplex charges less.  They may be a smaller independent with a lower cost centre (I don't know, there is no corporate information on their website).  Their rent may be lower, they may have fewer staff and no restaurants/bars to maintain (I've never been).  There is an argument to say that doing one thing well is a good way to make money (and no business would exist if they did not get a return), and so your charges can be more reasonable.  No business is a charity either unless they make enough money to ensure continued investment and have a proportion left over for charitable means.

The argument you are both having is meaningless pedantry unless you know the cost centres and pricing policy behind each venture.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

discobastard said:


> The argument you are both having is meaningless pedantry unless you know the cost centres and pricing policy behind each venture.


It's the same company.

But ultimately it very much depends on the size of your bank balance. To the people I know on my estate, charging £13.50 for a cinema ticket is a rip off, even more so when the same company can charge half that in another, broadly comparable, part of London, and when there's another cinema fairly close by showing the same films for less than half the price.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Businesses price their wares according to supply and demand.  If a business is charging too much for something and losing money they will change their pricing policy.  Or not, in which case they will fail.  Remember what happened to the Off The Cuff members' fee.  This is how the economy works.  I make no comment on whether this is a good or bad thing.
> 
> Peckhamplex charges less.  They may be a smaller independent with a lower cost centre (I don't know, there is no corporate information on their website).  Their rent may be lower, they may have fewer staff and no restaurants/bars to maintain (I've never been).  There is an argument to say that doing one thing well is a good way to make money (and no business would exist if they did not get a return), and so your charges can be more reasonable.  No business is a charity either unless they make enough money to ensure continued investment and have a proportion left over for charitable means.
> 
> The argument you are both having is meaningless pedantry unless you know the cost centres and pricing policy behind each venture.


Indeed. Which is why trying to paint the Ritzy as a rip off because a single branch of the nine Picture House cinemas sells cheaper tickets is naive at best.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Indeed. Which is why trying to paint the Ritzy as a rip off because a single branch of the nine Picture House cinemas sells cheaper tickets is naive at best.


Or we could look at the prices at the nearby Peckhamplex.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's the same company.
> 
> But ultimately it very much depends on the size of your bank balance. To the people I know on my estate, charging £13.50 for a cinema ticket is a rip off, even more so when the same company can charge half that in another, broadly comparable, part of London, and when there's another cinema fairly close by showing the same films for less than half the price.


 Good job then that those people and anyone else can in fact buy tickets for the Ritzy for £7, or £6 for OAPs.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Good job then that those people can buy tickets for the Ritzy for £7, or £6 for OAPs.


Are you going to qualify that price with all the hefty restrictions that apply, otherwise it looks like you're trying to twist things somewhat. Can I go to the Ritzy any day/time I like for £7?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> It's the same company.
> 
> But ultimately it very much depends on the size of your bank balance. To the people I know on my estate, charging £13.50 for a cinema ticket is a rip off, even more so when the same company can charge half that in another, fairly comparable, part of London.


That's interesting.  It says here that Peckhamplex is independent (taken from their website this evening):
 
Peckhamplex is not listed on the Picturehouse site (though I take no responsibility for the content of external links):
 

I'm not getting into an argument about what I would be prepared to pay (I'm not a regular cinema-goer anyway), but as I said, businesses will charge what they can get away with.  If the Ritzy is excluding a whole lot of cinema-philes through it's pricing policy then that is indeed a shame, but people are very resourceful at finding cheaper options if it means something to them - and so going to Peckham and spending your money there instead supports a business that prices its offer more fairly.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

discobastard said:


> That's interesting.  It says here that Peckhamplex is independent (taken from their website this evening):
> View attachment 100988
> Peckhamplex is not listed on the Picturehouse site (though I take no responsibility for the content of external links):
> View attachment 100990
> ...


You've misread the thread. I was comparing the prices of Picturehouse Stratford with the Ritzy. They're both owned by the same company but one charges double for the same film.

But, yes, I will be spending my money at the Peckhamplex. I can't afford £13.50 for a film.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Are you going to qualify that price with all the hefty restrictions that apply, otherwise it looks like you're trying to twist things somewhat. Can I go to the Ritzy any day/time I like for £7?


As I said upthread the offer is all day on Mondays. The point being Ritzy offers affordable ticket options just like many other cinemas.

If you are now going to try to push the the line that the Ritzy is a rip off because it doesn't offer affordable tickets every day of the week, be my guest. I would not agree with such opinion but of course your view is as valid as mine. But what is indisputable is that the Ritzy is no more of a rip off than the great majority of other cinemas in London.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> As I said upthread the offer is all day on Mondays. The point being Ritzy offers affordable ticket options just like many other cinemas.


So it would be utterly ridiculous to compare it to the Peckhamplex, which charges *£4.99* every day/night of the week and never, ever £13.50, like the Ritzy does on some days. 

But like I said, your attitude just reflects the fact that you can afford £13.50 to see a film and can't even comprehend why anyone might possibly think that price is a rip off. And now that I've understood that, I realise it's pointless arguing with you.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> So it would be utterly ridiculous to compare it to the Peckhamplex, which charges *£4.99* every day/night of the week and never, ever £13.50, like the Ritzy does on some days.
> 
> But like I said, your attitude just reflects the fact that you can afford £13.50 to see a film and can't even comprehend why anyone might possibly think that price is a rip off. And now that I've understood that, I realise it's pointless arguing with you.


At fear of repeating myself yet again, what I have been saying all along is that the Ritzy is no worse than the great majority of other cinemas in London. You however seem keen to single the Ritzy out as a rip off. It might seem so to many compared to the PeckhamPlex. But then so would most other cinemas.

I find it perplexing that anyone would argue the Ritzy is particularly worse than most other screens. But if that's your conclusion, fine by me.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 22, 2017)

I had an email from BECTU, calling for support at a demo this Saturday 25th, 12-2, Leicester Square. All in support of Picturehouse staff, the email specifically namechecks the Brixton team who kicked it off. 

Peckhamplex for me too.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

Cold Harbour said:


> I had an email from BECTU, calling for support at a demo this Saturday 25th, 12-2, Leicester Square. All in support of Picturehouse staff, the email specifically namechecks the Brixton team who kicked it off.
> 
> Peckhamplex for me too.


I totally support the Ritzy staff - they've been amazing and inspirational - but the owners can go fuck themselves.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Peckhamplex charges less.  They may be a smaller independent with a lower cost centre (I don't know, there is no corporate information on their website).  Their rent may be lower, they may have fewer staff and no restaurants/bars to maintain (I've never been).  There is an argument to say that doing one thing well is a good way to make money (and no business would exist if they did not get a return), and so your charges can be more reasonable.  No business is a charity either unless they make enough money to ensure continued investment and have a proportion left over for charitable means.


Whatever your accountants argument about cost centres I wish to raise a moral one.

The Ritzy had the benefit of a major multi million pound refurbishment/multiplexing including building 4 new screens at the back of the library. This project was originally sold to "the people" and the collective running the cinema as a technical improvement to the cinema incorporating social housing for the masses.

I find it a bit pathetic that the cinema has gone from being an iconic independent "alternative" venue to the most commercial one in south London.

Looks like when you get investment - even from HM Government + LB Lambeth + Metropolitan Housing Trust - you get a commercial result. And the more investment the more commercial, apparently.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> So it would be utterly ridiculous to compare it to the Peckhamplex, which charges *£4.99* every day/night of the week and never, ever £13.50, like the Ritzy does on some days.
> 
> But like I said, your attitude just reflects the fact that you can afford £13.50 to see a film and can't even comprehend why anyone might possibly think that price is a rip off. And now that I've understood that, I realise it's pointless arguing with you.


Fair enough; never mind whether you were comparing Stratford against the Ritzy or Peckham against the Ritzy.  Businesses will charge what they think they can get away with.  And the point is that Peckham has a different cost model.

The good thing is that Peckham (within reasonable reach of Brixton) is very favourably priced.  And each cinema will price itself according to what the market will bear and what their cost centre is (bars/restaraunts to run, rent to pay etc).

And also, just because somebody can afford £13.50 to see a film does not mean that they cannot comprehend what it is like not to be able to afford that (never mind the fact of how often you go, what else you spend your money on, kids, rent etc).  I can afford that, but not if it was something I did once or twice a week - I have other things I prefer to spend my money on.

Too many variables involved to make sweeping generalisations like that.  And so you're chucking that baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The Ritzy had the benefit of a major multi million pound refurbishment/multiplexing including building 4 new screens at the back of the library. This project was originally sold to "the people" and the collective running the cinema as a technical improvement to the cinema incorporating social housing for the masses.



Now that *is* interesting.  For the benefit of somebody/others that have not heard about this - can you point me to details?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

How times have changed at the Ritzy: 


> After this it was re-invented as "The Little Bit Ritzy", run in collaboration with London Cinema Collective, showing interesting and meaningful double bills, serving delicious home-made cakes. A collaboration between Lambeth Council and the management of the time ensured the cinema's survival, with the facade being rebuilt and restored to near-original condition.
> 
> During the 1980s the cinema developed a reputation as having a left-wing agenda, so much so that the incumbent manager was motivated to place an advert in the local press advising potential patrons that not every film that the cinema screened was “left-wing or gay”
> Ritzy Cinema - Wikipedia


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> How times have changed at the Ritzy:


This may or may not be helpful, but here it is anyway:

The Buddhist Concept of Impermanence

(and no, I'm not taking the piss)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Now that *is* interesting.  For the benefit of somebody/others that have not heard about this - can you point me to details?


You might find this summary article about Brixton Challenge interesting: Brixton Challenge gets six-month reprieve

The Ritzy was one of the flagship projects - the other being the Foyer project at Camberwell Green Centrepoint - Camberwell Foyer

The Ritzy cinema turned out to be on a similar business model to Rail privatisation (in my opinion).

The business partner was Oasis Cinemas - who took over management of the venue on completion. From memory Oasis was backed by Chris Blackwell and also had a cinema in Notting Hill and Edinburgh.

The cinema freehold had belonged to Lambeth Council - so effectively they turfed out the trendy collective of cinema enthusiasts who ran it in the old days (1978 - 1992) and installed the professionals.

There is a 15 yesar old history here : http://www.independentcinemaoffice....-a-local-cinema/casestudy-theritzybrixton.pdf

Finally it seems that Oasis over time became Picturehouse group which was then bought by Cineworld: Cineworld buys Picturehouse

I might have old papers relating to Brixton Challenge, but try that to be going on with. If you did want more - tell me about which period please.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> You might find this summary article about Brixton Challenge interesting: Brixton Challenge gets six-month reprieve
> 
> The Ritzy was one of the flagship projects - the other being the Foyer project at Camberwell Green Centrepoint - Camberwell Foyer
> 
> ...


Thanks, I shall have a read tomorrow.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

discobastard said:


> This may or may not be helpful, but here it is anyway:
> The Buddhist Concept of Impermanence
> (and no, I'm not taking the piss)


I'm not either - but I noticed that your website quote about Buddhist impermanence said this at the bottom "_from - www.hinduwebsite.com"
_
I recently watched Bettany Hughes' programme "Genius of the Ancient World" (episode 1 - the Buddha).  Hinduism replaced Buddhism as the religion of India so do you think that website is dispassionate?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I'm not either - but I noticed that your website quote about Buddhist impermanence said this at the bottom "_from - www.hinduwebsite.com"
> _
> I recently watched Bettany Hughes' programme "Genius of the Ancient World" (episode 1 - the Buddha).  Hinduism replaced Buddhism as the religion of India so do you think that website is dispassionate?


I merely linked to that site as an example of impermanence. I have texts at home on this but it was the easiest way to point to it. 

So, I am not posting regards any other context. I have not seen the programme you refer to nor am I making a point or stating an opinion regards anything you may regard a dispassionate. 

Happy to take that conversation off elsewhere if you wish.


----------



## iantldn (Feb 23, 2017)

Having moved from East London I can safely say that the Ritzy is a much nicer cinema than Stratford Picturehouse which (at least in the years I went there) was always a bit ropey. I used to go to Mile End Genesis instead for their ridiculous £3 Wednesday offer.

I see Editor isn't a fan of Ritzy owners which is fair enough by the sounds of it. But if you were of the mind of trying to make it better value going there then it's well worth pursuing the meerkat movies option. I got given a ritzy membership as a present but it costs £55 and that gives you 6 tix + 2 more as a bonus on your birthday and 10% off food, drink and any other tickets. You can then use them with the meerkat thing so works out (as long as you always go with a mate/partner) like having 16 tix for £55 - or about £3.50 a ticket. 

Don't think I'd bother going to Ritzy if it wasn't for that... As you say £12.50 is a bit ridiculous for a non central London cinema, even if all the others are charging that too. I've not been to the Peckham cinema, is it in decent repair and are the screens alright?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2017)

All of the Picturehouses are similarly priced apart from the Stratford one. I wonder why it's so much cheaper?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 23, 2017)

I couldn't afford to go to the Ritzy half as much without the discounted membership I bought, which apart from anything else gets me out of booking fees. Although I dislike the term rip off, I can't think of a better phrase, inspite of the fact that most other ticket outlets use them.

I reckon they must have had a H&S assessment early morning at the tube. The paper vendors are now in the middle of the pavement outside Iceland and the like. London Underground station staff were present guarding the entrance. It was much easier to get in.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

iantldn said:


> Don't think I'd bother going to Ritzy if it wasn't for that... As you say £12.50 is a bit ridiculous for a non central London cinema, even if all the others are charging that too. I've not been to the Peckham cinema, is it in decent repair and are the screens alright?


It is a  bit like 1st class vs 2nd class on British Rail.

I've only been to screen 4 at the Plex - but this is far preferable to  screen 5 at the Ritzy, which is like a pocket cinema.
The Plex is clean whereas the Ritzy is sort of opulent. Except for the toilets, where the Plex scores hands down!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I couldn't afford to go to the Ritzy half as much without the discounted membership I bought, which apart from anything else gets me out of booking fees. Although I dislike the term rip off, I can't think of a better phrase, inspite of the fact that most other ticket outlets use them.


The Ritzy (and Tate Galleries etc etc) are taking a leaf out of British Rail's books then.

When I was working I used to always have a Network Rail card which gave a 30% discount off the current criminal rail fares for you and a travelling companion. I used to get out a lot then.

Now Rail cards are £30 which seems a bit outrageous if you are going to even then be spending 25% of your benefit money for a day return to see Aunt Maud in Bournemouth.

But of course if you buy the card it feels like you are wasting it not to use it - even though you are spending more money.

That is what you are describing with the Ritzy Card.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 23, 2017)

Ms T said:


> All of the Picturehouses are similarly priced apart from the Stratford one. I wonder why it's so much cheaper?



They don't count it as part of London. London membership doesn't cover it - you need the cheaper regional membership (or the more expensive national if you want to go there as well as Brixton).  Pricing is closer to the regional cinemas.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Twattor said:


> They don't count it as part of London. London membership doesn't cover it - you need the cheaper regional membership (or the more expensive national if you want to go there as well as Brixton).  Pricing is closer to the regional cinemas.


That would defy all geographical reasoning. It's almost the same distance from the City of London as Brixton.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 23, 2017)

Positive press for Brixton for once.

London's inner city riding school - BBC News


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Tolpuddle said:


> Positive press for Brixton for once.
> 
> London's inner city riding school - BBC News


I wonder why are the pics all underexposed?


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 23, 2017)

perhaps trying to portray the gritty grey inner city, or incompetence.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The Ritzy (and Tate Galleries etc etc) are taking a leaf out of British Rail's books then.
> 
> When I was working I used to always have a Network Rail card which gave a 30% discount off the current criminal rail fares for you and a travelling companion. I used to get out a lot then.
> 
> ...


You also get a certain number of tickets so it actually works out to be quite good value.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Ms T said:


> You also get a certain number of tickets so it actually works out to be quite good value.


Only if you can afford to go a lot.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2017)

If the Ritzy were to stop hosting the excellent free monthly dub night upstairs, I'd consider joining in the general griping. 
They do host a lot of free events up there - tonight for instance is a Bowie-inspired poetry night, free entry. There are better candidates for local fury I think (notwithstanding the staff pay situation and the fact that they severely understaff the free nights, making it a nightmare for whoever is supposed to run the bar and collect the glasses somehow at the same time).


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Only if you can afford to go a lot.


Well the cost of the membership for the two of us is £95 and you get eight tickets. So that's cheaper than 8 full price tickets. Plus you get all the discounts and waived booking fees. So if you go to the cinema more than 4 times a year it's worth it.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

bimble said:


> If the Ritzy were to stop hosting the excellent free monthly dub night upstairs, I'd consider joining in the general griping.
> They do host a lot of free events up there - tonight for instance is a Bowie-inspired poetry night, free entry. There are better candidates for local fury I think (notwithstanding the staff pay situation and the fact that they severely understaff the free nights, making it a nightmare for whoever is supposed to run the bar and collect the glasses somehow at the same time).


Love the staff, love some of the nights upstairs (although some are pretty pricey too) but I ain't giving them £13.50 to watch a film, FFS.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Well the cost of the membership for the two of us is £95 and you get eight tickets. So that's cheaper than 8 full price tickets. Plus you get all the discounts and waived booking fees. So if you go to the cinema more than 4 times a year it's worth it.


I'd rather pay £20 to see four films in the PeckhamPlex 

I can see it makes the pricing more appealing but £95 is quite a big sum to give out in one lump.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> I'd rather pay £20 to see four films in the PeckhamPlex
> 
> I can see it makes the pricing more appealing but £95 is quite a big sum to give out in one lump.



Horses for courses, innit. I am a bit shocked by how much it's gone up in price but I like having a cinema on my doorstep. And as others have said the Peckham Plex is very much the exception when it comes to cinema pricing. I went with my mate and her three kids to see a film in Epsom a while back and it was ridiculously dear for the five of us.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, I don't go to the cinema much. I just add to the price of everyone else's tickets by getting my friend to find them online instead .


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ms T said:


> You also get a certain number of tickets so it actually works out to be quite good value.


Not perhaps as good value as the Tate or the V & A where I believe you get to go to ALL their £19.50 David Hockney exhibitions etc for nothing!

I'd forgotten about that. I must be missing out a lot from my miserliness - I think I only paid once for a London art show (El Greco at the National - which blew me away as they say)


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Love the staff, love some of the nights upstairs (although some are pretty pricey too) but I ain't giving them £13.50 to watch a film, FFS.


Don't ever go to Everyman to watch a film. If you check the prices sit down first.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> I'd rather pay £20 to see four films in the PeckhamPlex
> 
> I can see it makes the pricing more appealing but £95 is quite a big sum to give out in one lump.


I waited for the offer.  It was much cheaper. What with my market £1 popcorn I'm laughing.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Don't ever go to Everyman to watch a film. If you check the prices sit down first.



Yeah I was going to mention that, prices there and at all their other cinemas (screen on the green, hill etc.) are over fifteen quid a ticket


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't been to one, but isn't the point of Everyman's Cinemas that they have lots and lots of space with big seats (or even sofas with side tables)?


----------



## lefteri (Feb 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> I haven't been to one, but isn't the point of Everyman's Cinemas that they have lots and lots of space with big seats (or even sofas with side tables)?



Those special seats are even more expensive,  around twenty quid


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2017)

Going to the pictures isn't cheap in general. For families with limited income it's a big cost....even peckham I would imagine.

When you add in drinks and bus journies and popcorn and all that crap then families get especially mugged off.

I was stood behind a woman in Streatham Odean the other week...she had 3 kids with her....with her tix and drinks snacks etc she'd racked up nearly £100 at the till.


----------



## Winot (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not perhaps as good value as the Tate or the V & A where I believe you get to go to ALL their £19.50 David Hockney exhibitions etc for nothing!



You're right - the Ritzy should be ashamed not to offer a world class art and design collection alongside its films.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Going to the pictures isn't cheap in general. For families with limited income it's a big cost....even peckham I would imagine.
> 
> When you add in drinks and bus journies and popcorn and all that crap then families get especially mugged off.
> 
> I was stood behind a woman in Streatham Odean the other week...she had 3 kids with her....with her tix and drinks snacks etc she'd racked up nearly £100 at the till.



It's way too much.  I almost always wait a few months and take them to the 10:30am kids' performance instead - £2.50 a ticket and either bring snacks from home or go to the sweet shop first.  I can never understand why people buy snacks at the actual cinema.  I even generally take a flask!  (but then I take a flask everywhere!!)


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It's way too much.  I almost always wait a few months and take them to the 10:30am kids' performance instead - £2.50 a ticket and either bring snacks from home or go to the sweet shop first.  I can never understand why people buy snacks at the actual cinema.  I even generally take a flask!  (but then I take a flask everywhere!!)


They're absurdly expensive and make motorway service prices look like Aldi's.

Weirdly, alcoholic drinks (at those cinemas that offer them) do not seem to have such inflated prices. But soft drinks, pop corn, hot dogs and sweets are a pisstake. I guess they've figured it's not so easy for parents to deny children food and drink when on such an outing, and take full advantage. If you have to add the rental of 3D glasses on top, you end up spending more than if you'd taken the kids to bloody Legoland.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> They're absurdly expensive and make motorway service prices look like Aldi's.
> 
> Weirdly, alcoholic drinks (at those cinemas that offer them) do not seem to have such inflated prices. But soft drinks, pop corn, hot dogs and sweets are a pisstake. I guess they've figured it's not so easy for parents to deny children food and drink when on such an outing, and take full advantage. If you have to add the rental of 3D glasses on top, you end up spending more than if you'd taken the kids to bloody Legoland.



Yes - it's madness.  But it's easy enough to explain the economics to the kids.  I just told my oldest (the little one is too little to get it) the difference in price between a "current movie" + in-house popcorn versus the price of a kids' screening plus sweets/popcorn from the sweet shop and explained to her all the other things we could do with that money and she was completely fine with that.  The lure of the pick in mix is indeed strong though!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2017)

The Ritzy have Mondays at a cheap rate. This is a reduction from the way pricing used to work.

For example prices used to be less on weekends before 5pm. Then Picturehouse brought in a premium price for weekends. Running through whole weekend. 

I remember a while back one of the staff asking why they hadn't seen me. Told them increase in prices and loss of non peak lower prices on weekends had meant I had stopped going. They lost a number of loyal long term customers due to this. People with an interest in film who found they could not afford to go on regular basis. 

Another thing that rankles is that the present Ritzy was built with post Riot grant. To help provide local people with good facilities. Now they are priced out.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2017)

So it's Peckhamplex for me.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing that rankles is that the present Ritzy was built with post Riot grant. To help provide local people with good facilities. Now they are priced out.


Yep. And yet they charge Brixton people double compared to Stratford, which didn't receive any grants. Like I said, a rip off.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Winot said:


> You're right - the Ritzy should be ashamed not to offer a world class art and design collection alongside its films.


Do I detect a note of "localist" sarcasm?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> (but then I take a flask everywhere!!)


I'm with you on that - I take a flask to the Royal Albert Hall. Unfortunately you have to sit on the floor in the corridor to drink your tea - obviously the concessionaires don't allow own refreshments in their bars.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

Some things to do over t'weekend What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 24th-Sun 26th February 2017


----------



## iantldn (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know whether Brixton Ping Pong at the Effra Social (or elsewhere) is still a thing? Their website/social media hasn't been updated since March last year and their monthly Monday obviously isn't going ahead as it's now improv night every Monday.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

iantldn said:


> Does anyone know whether Brixton Ping Pong at the Effra Social (or elsewhere) is still a thing? Their website/social media hasn't been updated since March last year and their monthly Monday obviously isn't going ahead as it's now improv night every Monday.


I think it's gone west.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I think it's gone west.



Like the Pet Shop Boys?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2017)

Beckenham Odeon is £12.50 for standard seats (there are some more expensive ones that look like racing seats), and of course about £20 for a popcorn and a drink (slight exaggeration). Plus the films they show are shit.


Nanker Phelge said:


> Like the Pet Shop Boys?


I was thinking Clapham


----------



## iantldn (Feb 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I think it's gone west.



How far West? Any other semi regular (indoor) Brixton table tennis options?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

iantldn said:


> How far West? Any other semi regular (indoor) Brixton table tennis options?


My comment wasn't meant to be taken literally!



> the *origin* of *go west* — *meaning* to die, perish, or disappear is related to the idea of the sunset, as a figurative image of death: *Go west *seems anciently to be connected with the direction of the setting sun, symbolising the end of the day and so figuratively the end of one's life


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

Interview with the People's Fridge people


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Interview with the People's Fridge people



If this is coming up on "Going Underground" it seems a bit lacking in pathos. I mean there is no suggestion that street sleepers occupying shop doorways only 100 metres from there might be being fed. Merely that this is a way for the entrepreneurs to avoid waste.

It is an issue of conscience, then. We shouldn't be turfing out un-bought truffles into the bin. They should be shared out to those who want them. Except that those who want them just fancy them - not actually NEED them. And those who need them would most likely not be allowed into POP Brixton.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Brixton food bank will happily accept un'brought truffles and any other type of spare food for our guests to snack on with a tea/ coffee or take away, if any individuals or businesses want to ensure they don't go to waste.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2017)

Some arrogant posh bellends got their come-uppance in the Albert last night. I'd watched the one dickhead drop his plastic glass and kick it - rugger style - in the direction of other drinkers. I tried to ignore it until he followed up with a half full pint that covered me and my friends with booze. I went across and remonstrated very strongly and very forcefully with the cunt and his chortling mate. As I continued to give my verdict on their behaviour, a few regulars took an interest and they were escorted off the premises with some haste.

"It was an accident" squealed the posh boy as I told him to fuck off. I suspect he won't be back. The twat. Lovely to see the Albert regulars uniting. Felt like the old, pre bouncer days,


----------



## alex_ (Feb 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Some arrogant posh bellends got their come-uppance in the Albert last night. I'd watched the one dickhead drop his plastic glass and kick it - rugger style - in the direction of other drinkers. I tried to ignore it until he followed up with a half full pint that covered me and my friends with booze. I went across and remonstrated very strongly and very forcefully with the cunt and his chortling mate. As I continued to give my verdict on their behaviour, a few regulars took an interest and they were escorted off the premises with some haste.
> 
> "It was an accident" squealed the posh boy as I told him to fuck off. I suspect he won't be back. The twat. Lovely to see the Albert regulars uniting. Felt like the old, pre bouncer days,



Sounds more like they got away with it - they  deserve a long visit to casualty for behaviour like that.

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Sounds more like they got away with it - they  deserve a long visit to casualty for behaviour like that.
> 
> Alex


Well, I saw some of the more burly regulars walking out with them so perhaps they did get more later.

They were utter cunts. Such fucking arrogance to start kicking beer around like we're just scum for their entertainment. No respect for the pub or its patrons. I'm glad I stood up to them and must admit to enjoying the praise I enjoyed later from fellow drinkers! (*obvs they probably would have flattened me because they were big fellas, but fuck it. Sometimes you've got to put your balls on the line).


----------



## Dan U (Feb 26, 2017)

T & P said:


> I haven't been to one, but isn't the point of Everyman's Cinemas that they have lots and lots of space with big seats (or even sofas with side tables)?



Took my 3yo to see Lego Batman in my local Everyman recently on a whim. I go to the cinema about twice a year so splashed out on the 2 seater sofa. 

He promptly ate his own weight in popcorn and fell asleep next to me. 

There is a risk of being too comfortable it seems.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 26, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Took my 3yo to see Lego Batman in my local Everyman recently on a whim. I go to the cinema about twice a year so splashed out on the 2 seater sofa.
> 
> He promptly ate his own weight in popcorn and fell asleep next to me.
> 
> There is a risk of being too comfortable it seems.


Ooh, it put my back out sitting on it.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm really sorry to report that Sean, who used to own Tidy Hair, died yesterday. I am told he had a seizure. 

He cut my hair for years, until he suffered a brain injury in an accident in Egypt. Not sure if this contributed to his death. I know a few other urbanites used to frequent Tidy.

 This has upset me.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I'm really sorry to report that Sean, who used to own Tidy Hair, died yesterday. I am told he had a seizure.
> 
> He cut my hair for years, until he suffered a brain injury in an accident in Egypt. Not sure if this contributed to his death. I know a few other urbanites used to frequent Tidy.
> 
> This has upset me.



Oh no  Poor lovely Sean


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I'm really sorry to report that Sean, who used to own Tidy Hair, died yesterday. I am told he had a seizure.
> 
> He cut my hair for years, until he suffered a brain injury in an accident in Egypt. Not sure if this contributed to his death. I know a few other urbanites used to frequent Tidy.
> 
> This has upset me.


Really sorry to hear that. He was a nice chap.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 28, 2017)

Ticket inspectors at Herne Hill station today, in case anyone's hopping between Brixton and there. School kids getting busted, no doubt plenty of whom have been late numerous times by the appalling services that I fully support jumping sans-payment wherever possible


----------



## elmpp (Feb 28, 2017)

I miss leanderman . Any reason he's not posting?


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2017)

shifting gears said:


> Ticket inspectors at Herne Hill station today, in case anyone's hopping between Brixton and there. School kids getting busted, no doubt plenty of whom have been late numerous times by the appalling services that I fully support jumping sans-payment wherever possible


Herne Hill probably next for the automated oyster barriers, like we got a couple of months back here at Loughborough Junction.
Used to be free that one stop journey


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2017)

elmpp said:


> I miss leanderman . Any reason he's not posting?



He's fine - just got a bit bored with the board if you know what I mean.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 28, 2017)

Winot said:


> He's fine - just got a bit bored with the board if you know what I mean.


righto


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 1, 2017)

Winot said:


> He's fine - just got a bit bored with the board if you know what I mean.


It seems many people have gone the same way. Unless the same ole argument Pops up these monthly threads are dead now.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

March 2017 thread here.


----------

